# FET in Jan/Feb



## Polly_1977

Hey everyone,
This forum is so great and I have gotten a lot of support from reading here, but haven't written so much myself before. So I thought I'd start up a thread for us doing FET in Jan/Feb as I couldn't find a thread for that already? It is the first time I am doing FET. It is a medicated cycle and I had an injection of Prostap about a week ago. Waiting for a bleed hopefully in the next few days, and then a scan in a couple of weeks to see if the lining is thin, and so on... It takes so long time to do treatment! It is hard to be patient sometimes and just wait and wait... I did my first IVF last year in September/October, single embryo transfer of blastocyst and a "chemical pregnancy" as it is called... BFP first, very happy but then a week later bleeding and pain...emotional rollercoaster... I am 38 years old, partner is 42. Unexplained infertility, tried for 4 years now. Well, still hopeful and fingers crossed for this time with the FET...  How about you? Anyone else doing FET in Jan/Feb?
//Polly xx


----------



## Mags15

Hi Polly, I'm with you! My first medicated FET sometime in February. I'm also unexplained. Have been on buserelin injections since 7th january, first scan on 27th.  Good luck and let's stick together on this long journey that requires so much patience!


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Hey ladies, I start on Friday and expecting transfer late Feb. Hope you're both well and we can support each other through this. Last time I did this, the ladies on here were brilliant, it really is lovely chatting to people who know exactly how you're feeling. xx


----------



## Mags15

Welcome prettysmiles, I think we're both homerton ladies. I moved here temporarily as we're all at the same stage. Good luck with your cycle! Did you get a bleed with your last cycle?. I'm day 7 on injections and feel like my Af is coming but not sure whether it will or not!


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Hi Mags! Yep I'm a homerton girl too. You will get your period, and technically you're probably about a month since your last one so it'll be soon. The idea is that the existing lining sheds through the period (I think mine was a bit heavier than normal) and the injections stop the next lining growing. Then once your lining is thin enough, you change the injections to tablets which grows you a nice thick sticky (medicated) lining. Once that's thick enough, you start the delightful bum pills (as my husband calls them) to help the implantation, then they chuck it in! 

And that is my non medical explanation of how this all works! Hope it all makes sense! Xx


----------



## Polly_1977

Hey Mags and Prettysmiles! Makes me really happy to not be alone doing this FET journey now! I am also waiting for my bleed so I can get a thin lining. It should have come yesterday, but I am hoping it will come soon...xx


----------



## Mags15

Love the explanation prettysmiles thanks a lot!  It makes perfect sense now! You're like 9 days behind me so very close. I just want the time to pass quickly but have a feeling this will drag on an on   ! Never mind we will get there in the end!


----------



## Mags15

Hi Polly! We have a little group of support now my af should come any day now too. I can feel it!  The sooner it comes the better so fingers crossed for us!


----------



## Polly_1977

Yes this is great!  Fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## prettysmiles2015

I love our little group! Polly where are you based? x


----------



## Polly_1977

I am based up in Scotland and the clinic I go to is at Glasgow Royal Infirmary. The waiting list was so long, so we funded this first time ourselves. They told us that if it doesn't work we would still be on the waiting list and eligible for NHS next time...but hopefully won't have to be a next time! Prettysmiles, how many did you defrost for your first FET when you transferred 1 blast? Xx


----------



## Diana123

Hi ladies, 
This will be my first FET, natural. I have had ivf twice. Last cycle was in Dec, my lining was too thick due to the high doses of the drugs, so no transfer was done. I am having a saline scan tomorrow (first time- so not too sure what to expect). Then wait for af. 
All the best to you all xx


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Hi Diana! Welcome to our very exclusive club lol!

Polly I only had 3 embryos good enough for freezing. The best one on its own, the other two (not so perfect) frozen together. So I had one transferred in August and I got pregnant but then had a missed miscarriage at my second scan. This time, I was given the option to transfer one or two but have decided on two as they've been frozen together and I don't want to split them up. As I'm sure you'll all understand - 2 babies are better than no babies. 

This is my second and final NHS funded round. Not looking forward to coughing up for any more treatment if needs be! x


----------



## Polly_1977

Welcome Diana! Great to have you here. I didn't know the lining could be too thick also, I worried about too thin. Good luck on your scan tomorrow!
Prettysmiles, I am sorry about your missed miscarriage. I had a clinical pregnancy first IVF, it is such a roller coaster. I also had three frozen embryos. Not sure what I will do with this FET, if I can put back 1 or 2...we will see! X


----------



## ricey157

Hi ladies, 

Can I join you?

I'm doing a short medicated frozen cycle this month just waiting for AF to start so I can start taking Cetrotide on day 2.

I had failed fresh IVF cycle back in 2012, where we managed to have 6 frozen eggs. Then had issues with thin lining shortly after when trying for a frozen cycle, then when we tried at the frozen cycle again a pocket of fluid gathered in my womb so ET was cancelled again.

Me & the hubby decided to take a break from treatment as I really suffered emotionally with the stopped cycles, so after a 2 year break, we're back and more anxious than ever!!!!

Anyway, I'm thankful this thread was started so I have someone to share this with who gets it!! x


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Hi Ricey! Welcome to the club. Anyone know the difference between a short and a long frozen cycle?

Also don't judge me, but......... I haven't drunk wine since 29th December. I've given it all up for IVF. Well done me. Except for tonight, where I've had one of those days where a glass of wine is going to have significant better psychological advantages than the physiological disadvantages. Yes that's right, I am diving head first into a glass of wine soon. And I feel great about it!


----------



## Polly_1977

Hi Ricey, good to see you here!! It must have been really tough with cancelled cycles. I am also waiting for my AF to start now, but it is a few days late so I am bit worried. But hopefully it comes soon.. Let's hope this time it will work for us! Prettysmiles, a glass of wine sounds so good!  enjoy! Cold here up in Scotland, drinking tea and wrapped up in blankets!


----------



## andromedaE9

Hi ladies!

Please can I join you?

This is my first FET cycle. 1st IVF cycle  in Dec last year. I got as far as EC in Dec but needed a polypectomy so my ET was cancelled. We have 3 frozen embroys. 

I am currently waiting for my period so that I can start Synarel (nasal spray). It is one week late so getting a bit impatient! I am doing a medicated frozen cyle. Long protocol.

So pleased that there are a few of us doing an FET this month!


----------



## Polly_1977

Welcome Andromedae! It seems to be many different protocols for FET so will be great to share experiences. I also have three frozen embryos and am also waiting for the period... Well, hopefully here soon so we can move on to the next step. Xx


----------



## Little_Pea

Hey all can I join?

We had IVF in October but due to OHSS (which thankfully never actually
Occoured) we had to freeze all. Have been putting off the FET as something just didn't feel right. Three weeks till AF then we have a base line scan and start progynova to make the womb lining thick and lovely. Then cyclogest and then the transfer on day 26-21.

We have three embryos from this cycle frozen two blasts of not the greatest grades and one early blast so they are thawing and hoping to transfer two

We also have two better graded embryos frozen from my Dws cycle 18
Months ago.

We are very blessed to have our son who turns 1
On Sunday xxxx


----------



## Polly_1977

Hi Littlepea, welcome to the group!! Fingers crossed for this FET round will be successful for your son to have a sibling! Xx


----------



## ricey157

Hi All, 

It's so nice to hear from people in the same boat!

Prettysmiles - I asked my clinic about the long v short cycles as the last time I tried to FER the long process was the only option, but now they recommend the short cycle for most people and for those who have needle phobias can choose the long cycle as the down regging is done by the lovely nasal spray (which I hated and actually prefer the injections!)

I also wouldn't worry a bit about the glass of wine as I think I may be doing the same tonight!!

Polly, Andromedae - Im waiting for my AF as well!! Think this is the only time where I'll be glad for it to start!! Im very impatient!!


----------



## Mags15

Welcome to all new members to our little group! How great that we can chat here. For those who are waiting for period whilst downregulating. Mine has come today 1-2 days late and a bit heavier / more painful than usual. Today it's day 9 of injecting and I usually have short cycles (26 days) just updating to give you an idea on what to expect.s I wasn't sure myself how/when it will arrive. Have a good and restful weekend ladies and stay well.


----------



## ricey157

Hi Mags, 

You must be relieved now although it's never nice!!

I'm still in-patiently waiting!! I'm cranking anyway as it's that time of the month & because of the cycle Im on I can't start any meds until AF arrives!! Becoming very fidgety now!!!!!!!


----------



## Polly_1977

Hey everyone, hope you are having a restful weekend. I have been worrying about the AF not starting, but today I got some small signs that it is arriving, it is 6 days later than normal but maybe when downregulating it starts a bit later. Hopefully it will start soon for you also Ricey! My scan to check the lining is thin is on the 21st January. Have a good evening! Xx


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Project baby has started!  

Injections started last night...Here we go again.

Nice to get it all going and crack on again xx


----------



## Sapphire952

Hi ladies, can I join you please? Hoping to do a natural FET this month, delayed from November as I had to have a cyst removed, then Xmas got in the way and then an extra long cycle (35 days, normally 2.  AF arrived today so fx my body behaves and I can go ahead.  Just need my lining to thicken and a follicle to develop...easier said than done!


----------



## Hayze

Hi ladies

Also waiting for AF here.  Thought it was happening yesterday, looked like it, then....nothing.  Completely disappeared today. Does it count if you've only had light spotting for one day? I know it normally wouldn't count as day one, but if that's all I get, does it count or not?  Think I'll be having a chat with the clinic if nothing's changed by Monday. 

Good luck to you all

Hayze x


----------



## Polly_1977

Hi Ladies,
Prettysmiles, great that you have started again! How long do you need to take injections for?
Sapphire, welcome to the group and fingers crossed for you. This is my first FET so I am still learning things: why do you need a follicle to develop in a natural FET? (I am doing a medicated)
Haze, so frustrating with waiting for AF. Mine finally arrived but 6 days late. I got some small spotting the day before it arrive. Hopefully yours will come with full flow soon. But they said at my clinic that after Prostap injection to do downregulating the bleed could be lighter or heavier than usual, so maybe your spotting counts. But, yes, I think the best is to ask your clinic on Monday. Good luck xx


----------



## Mags15

Hi 

Polly good news on getting AF, another milestone in the journey

Ricey, Hayze fingers crossed yours is around the corner. 
Prettysmiles, it's day 3 of injections for you today! Hope it goes quickly and smoothly. Is it normally around 30 days altogether more/less? Do you remember from your last cycle? 
My hubby has been away for a week and I've been doing injections myself, not particularly enjoying that. he is coming back tonight! 

Have a restful Sunday everyone.


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Hey girlies, so last time it took me 5 weeks and 3 days from day 1 of injections to transfer day. My injections were prolonged slightly as my lining wasn't thin enough, so I had 0.5ml of suprecur first off, and then increased to 0.75 for about another 5 days, before I reduced the amount and started on the progynova tablets to thicken up my lining. 

Hope that helps in terms of timings. My first scan isn't until Feb 8th so I think it'll be a bit longer this time (unless they've put it later to hope my lining thins out on 0.5 itself). 

Am very pragmatic about it all this time. Threw myself into it last time and it was the main focus of my life. Understandable as it was my first attempt. This time, it's been compartmentalised into just one aspect of my life, not everything. I think it's the defense mechanism in me. 

Hope everyone's enjoying their periods! Sounds like you're all a week or so ahead of me! Xx


----------



## prettysmiles2015

PS if you have a husband / partner who is doing your injections for you.....congratulations!! Mine won't go anywhere near it, he's not interested at all in injecting me!! 😩


----------



## Hayze

Hey Prettysmiles, my husband was all up for giving me the injections but I won't let him anywhere them. He doesn't even get to draw up the liquid. I can handle me messing it up, but if he hurts me, I'll hurt him. Safer for me to do it.


----------



## ricey157

At last AF has arrived today, so I start my cetrotide injections & progynova tablets tomorrow. 
Got all my medication ready for tomorrow morning. Just want to get on with it now!!


----------



## sarahlilly76

Hi
Can I be added to this group? I'm in dec/jan FET but they are all on 2ww and I'm not even the oestrogen yet!!!

Also seems like lots in common. 
I think it's pretty smiles and someone else at homerton. I'm there too, so can swop tips!! In really keen to get better progesterone as I'm sure I it makes a difference. 

Also spotted sapphire on here. We have to stop meeting like this. I think we have been on at least one if not 2 rounds together now. Third time lucky!!!

I had 2 top quality embryos frozen following ohss in September. Torn about 2 vs 1. Thinking probably the latter. Means we get another chance a few more NHS later. 

Looking forward to sharing this journey, seems like a great little group  
Sarah x


----------



## ricey157

Welcome Sarah - I was on that group too and made me so anxious seeing everyone being a month ahead of me!!

Took my first cetrotide injection this morning - I forgot how scary the first injection is, I haven't taken cetrotide before but it was fine - bit itchy afterwards but overall all good.

I've just started taking my progynova today to help build up my lining, Im taking 6mg per day until my first scan. Im already anticipating that my lining will be too thin at this point, so have looked at the suggestions to help thicken it up such as brazil nuts, raspberry leaf tea, avacado, kiwi, pineapple, milk, hotwater bottle!! Just wondering if anyone else is taking something to help thickened their linings? All suggestions greatly received!!  

Hope you're all having a good start to the week x


----------



## andromedaE9

Hello ladies

Hope everyone is having a good start to the week. 

Good news on AF arriving Ricey and Polly albeit a few days late!

Hayze - You still waiting?


I am still waiting for mine and it is now 10 days late! I contacted the clinic end of last week to ask them what to do and they said that they would not force a period until it is between 10-15 days late and that is following a scan. My first bleed after EC came as expected so don't really know why it is so delayed this time.

Good luck to everyone that have joined this group!

x


----------



## Sophcol

Hi all, hope you don't mind me jumping in here as well? I'm just about to start my final FET of this batch (Transfer should be mid-FEb). It's a modified natural cycle but I will be taking Progesterone pessaries following transfer and possible ovitrelle to trigger ov. There are so many protocols for FET makes me worried doing a natural cycle - like maybe I need more drugs!! I had a hard year last year with a failed fresh cycle, then a natural preg and mc at 7 weeks, then FET failed and then next FET was pos but turned out to be an ectopic pg and I had surgery in Nov to remove it and my left tube - it was quite a year but I'm feeling weirdly positive about this FET. This is my last embryo of  so all my eggs are literally in this basket! Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Sapphire952

Hello everyone, pleased to see we are getting a little group.  

Sarahlilly - hello again! Yes, you're right, I think we cycled in September and also my attempted FET.  

Sophcol - agree what you mean about wanting/feeling like you need drugs! I've opted for a natural protocol as want to give my body a chance to do what it's designed to do.  Due to my DH, we are using donor which means we've never have the chance of a natural conception.  I don't want to write my own body off as a result.  My protocol is no drugs in the warm up, but my clinic use a trigger shot (if lining/dominant follicle look ready) and nothing else, although I am going to self medicate progesterone as I have some left over and I do think I have a progesterone issue (sometimes spot a couple of days before AF and bled early on last cycle).  Anyway, day 3 today and have scan booked for day 12 when we will see if body is behaving! My track record to date is not good so I am keeping my expectations in check!


----------



## Sapphire952

Ricey - all those foods look good.  I'm eating kiwi, Brazil nuts and hoping that'll do the trick.. Suggestions welcome!


----------



## Polly_1977

Welcome Sarahlilly and Sophcol! It is so great to see others doing FET at the same time, a great support!
Ricey - good that AF finally arrived! Good tips with Brazil nuts and kiwi etc. I will start eating that when the next step for me is to make the lining thick. Now it has to be thin first, my scan is on Thursday to check that.
Andromedae, I hope AF arrives within the next few days. So frustrating, the time we do want AF to come and it is late.
Have a good day everyone! Xx


----------



## Sophcol

Thank you for all the welcomes. 

Sapphire your protocol is almost the same as mine, nothing in the run up, possibly a trigger shot depending on how things are looking and then progesterone. 

Can I ask if anyone is taking baby aspirin? Because I've been trying for so long lots of people have offered advice and many have said that repeated failure on IVF and the miscarriage means I should be taking baby aspirin to thin the blood. My consultant is dismissive and says it won't help but also won't do any harm. I'm just wondering if anyone else is taking?

Also on the Brazil nuts plus tons of vitamins, fish oils, probiotic, juice plus and Royal jelly-my kitchen is like Holland and Barrett! I can't work out if it's a waste of money or not!


----------



## ricey157

Morning All, 

Sorry Sophcol, can't help you on the baby aspirin question. It's so difficult though when there's no evidence to suggest taking anything either way, how are you suppose to know whether to take it or not?!!!

Has anyone on here taken cetrotide before? I've been taking it for four days now and it's making me feel so sick and giving me giving me really piercing headaches - thankfully last injection is on Sunday and then I have a scan to see the thickness of my lining next Thursday.

I don't think this time of year helps with my mood, as Im feeling fat, bloated, skint, cold, hate de-icing the car every morning, general typical January blues!!


----------



## Sapphire952

Ricey - I have taken cerrocide on my last cycle, but didn't have any symptoms.  I believe you can take paracetamol whilst cycling so that may help, but keep drinking lots of water too.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Polly_1977

Hello everyone,
I had a scan today to check that my lining was thin so I can move to the next step. It was ok so I was very relieved! Now I got some oestrogen tablets to take from Saturday, 3 per day, and they are called progynova. This is to hopefully make the lining thick again... I forgot to ask about the side effects when I was at the clinic, did anyone take these tablets before? I always forget to ask half of the things I want to ask when I am there!
Goodnight xx


----------



## Mags15

Hi Polly, I took progynova before the ovaries stimulation. Took it for 10 days I think. No side effects, I remember having great skin when taking it well done on getting to the next stage, my appointment is next week when I'm hoping to start on progynova too!


----------



## ricey157

Hi Polly, 

I've taken progynova four times now and I've never had any side effects from them - I have slight headaches but think that's more to do with the anxious sides of things!

I've been taking 3x2mg per day since Monday and going to increase to 4 tablets per day on Monday.


----------



## andromedaE9

Hi

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

So my period finally arrived yesterday after being delayed nearly two weeks. So happy that i can finally get started on this FET cycle.

I started the Synarel nasal spray yesterday and after my scan next Tue I will hopefully commence Estrogen medication(Progynova tablets) and continue with both about 10-14 days.


----------



## Polly_1977

Mags and Ricey, sounds good that you did not have any side effects from progynova! I started taking them today and it is good to be on the next step.
Andromedae, I am so glad to hear you finally got your period and can get started!
Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## Clairemariearan

Hi ladies - is it ok to join you all?

I have recently started preparation for my frozen cycle. I about to finish my 7 days on Provera and I am on buserelin 0.5 a day. Does anyone else think it hurts more than the stimming drugs?

Not sure if having any side affects, but have seemed a bit more emotional and irrational at times! Mood swings I guess!

I only have one frostie, so praying this works. The thought of having to go through the heartache and ups and downs of a fresh cycle again fills me with dread. Like us all I will be keeping my fingers crossed and praying.

xx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Hello ladies 
Could I join please I'm currently on a cycle buddies thread but didn't realise there was a fet thread   Dohhhh they are lovely but it's hard for my to relate to them as I'm not stimming so it'd be nice to share the experience with people in similar circumstances 
I started Dr on the 12th of Jan and my estradiol tablets yesterday me scan is booked for the 3rd and my transfer should be around the 8th,, we only have one little 5d frostie  and although we are blessed with that I'm really worried it won't thaw safely... 

I'd love to get to no you all and offer support and advice along the way 
Best wishes ladies 
Kirsty 
Xxx


----------



## Polly_1977

Welcome Clairemariearan and Chriskirsty! So good to see many of us here, let's do this together!
I am also on oestrogen tablets now, progynova, and my scan to see if the lining is thick will be on the 4th Feb.
Do you know when they thaw the frozen emobryo(s), is it the same day as we do the transfers?
Have a good day everyone! Xx


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Hi Polly! Can't believe how much our little group has grown! Welcome everyone. Mags how are you getting on my lovely?

Well done for getting to stage two, fingers crossed you thicken up nicely lol!

They defrosted mine on the morning of transfer last time....


----------



## ricey157

Hi everyone, 

Lovely to see more people joining the group!

Polly - My clinic (Oxford) have told me that the embryo's don't take long to defrost and that they'll defrost them on the morning of transfer.

Im so happy that Im not injecting Cetrotide anymore - I was getting fed up of being tired, feeling sick. having a sore belly. Just on the progynova like many of us on here.

My Doctor told me that some studies have shown that vitamin A can help with the thickening of the lining, so will be looking into those this week!


----------



## Sophcol

Hi all, I've had two FETs, so just to say I think they always do it the morning of the transfer. Both times my clinic has called me in the morning to say how they've defrosted initially and then they give you an update when you get to the clinic. My clinic will transfer anything above 50%. My previous ones have been between 70-80%. They said they hardly ever get anything approaching 100% - but that's OK and they don't need to be 100%. Hope that helps.


----------



## Sapphire952

Sophcol - can I ask what you mean to by 50% etc?
What happens if they try and thaw one and it doesn't do very well, do they have time to thaw another?


----------



## Polly_1977

Thanks for your replies 
Sapphire, I was just thinking about the same question: what if it doesn't work when they thaw it, can they try to defrost another one during the same FET cycle, same day or next day...or next few days? Or is the timing of when they put it back in really critical down to that it has to be within one particular day (for a medicated cycle)?
Polly xx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Thanks for your welcomes ladies  
I think they thaw one and see how it's going if it's not doing well they will thaw another.. 
In terms of percentages a lot of frozen embies lose cells when they are defrosted and they like them to lose no more than 50% as these would be considered not viable.. When they rexpand they will then get these cells back so above 50% is deemed better for survival  I hope that helps.. I've only got one lite snow baby and praying that it survives the thaw... 
Hope your all ok  
XXXX


----------



## sarahlilly76

Hi all
Great I can actually catch up on chats. 
I've now been put in oestrogen, which has given me slight dodgy belly
Other than that all good and waiting for Friday. 

Thanks for info about %. I've decided to put all my eggs in one basket now, and have both frosties put back. 

Does anyone know the odds? My decision. Is partly based on getting a fresh round after. Plus the last Consultant seemed to be encouraging. 

Anyway hope all cycling well. Has anyone got a transfer date yet? 
Exciting x


----------



## Hayze

Hi all.  I can't believe that I wasn't getting notifications for this thread. 

Andromedae, I finally got AF last Monday so had my blood test on Thursday. Slight issue at the lab so I didn't get the results until Friday. Buserelin worked, I'm suppressed, so started progynova on Saturday. Scan is next Wednesday and transfer is pencilled in for Wednesday 10th. Glad to hear yours finally came.

We've got 2 Frosties - day 3. Because there's known fertility with this batch they're going to thaw them both and grow them to day 5. If both make it, they'll transfer one and refreeze the other.  I'm just ever so slightly scared that neither will make it to day 5. Trying not to think about that though. There's nothing I can do about that.  It's out of my control. I'm just focussing on the bits I do have control over, like my stress levels.

Chriskirsty, nice to see you here.  I know what you mean about all the talk of stims etc.  They're lovely over there but it's not quite the same.  

Good luck to all who have transfers this week. 

xx


----------



## Mags15

Hi ladies! I hope you're all well . I can see you're nicely progressing with your treatments. Late AFs turned up , some started on progynova..etc great news! I had my appointment today too. Lining is thin and I'm starting on progynova! So it's stage 2 for me too. For those on Suprecur (burserlin) - if you bleed longer than normally that's ok. I did for 11 days and the doctor said that's absolutely normal. Just letting you know in case any of you are concerned. Ok that's it from me for now! Fingers crossed for all of us.


----------



## andromedaE9

Hello everyone and welcome to the ones that are new to the group.

Hayze - Great that you've been given a date for the transfer! 

Mags - Great news you've started on Progynova as well. I started yesterday.


As for me - I had my first scan yesterday. Everything looked ok so I started Progynova yesterday. Will carry on with Syneral nasal spray and Progynova until the 8 Feb when I am due for a scan to see if the lining is thick enough so transfer should happen at some point that week commencing 8 Feb. 

With regards to freezing/thawing - Our embryos were frozen at 2PN stage (day after egg collection) so they will need to be cultured for a few days after thaw. I am anxious about this stage of the process as we have only got 3 frosties too. 

We have been recommended by our clinic to put 2 embryos back out of the 3.


x


----------



## Sapphire952

Hello to everyone, 

Seems like everybody is progressing well, long may it continue!! 

I had some good news today re my natural FET, day 12 scan revealed liking >9mm and one large follicle >19mm so the clinic have triggered me.  Transfer should be on Monday if my little embryos thaw.  We're in two minds about 1 or 2, waiting to speak to embryologist for their advice.  

Is anyone doing a natural FET with progesterone?


----------



## Chriskirsty

Hello sapphire 
Glad your scan went well can I ask you a question, I didn't realise they triggered you or is that just on a natural cycle mines medicated 
Thanks 
Kirsty


----------



## Sapphire952

ChrisKirsty - I think, like medicated FETs natural ones vary too.  Quite of lot of clinics will time ET around natural ovulation which you have to poas for but mine artificially make you ovulate and time ET accordingly.  Weird huh.  My clinic don't supplement with any other drugs (eg progesterone) although I'm leaning to self-medicating as I don't think it does any harm and I'm worried about my progesterone levels, sometimes get early spotting.


----------



## Chriskirsty

Thanks sapphire I wasn't aware of this but I'll ask on my scan on the 3rd it'll be the 1st time I've being monitored since starting this fet, which is the one difference I've noticed from a fresh it's alot less hands on, I thought the Dr stopped you ovulating and they just time et around normal ovulation etc,, ours don't in a natural either Hun so guess that's the norm what are your self prescribing? I've decided to try baby asprin from et (providing my frostie makes it  ) just incase there's any implantation issues as it the hurdle that keeps getting us, my clinic are neither for or against this as its not proven but it won't do any harm xx


----------



## Polly_1977

Hi all,
Good to read news from all of you!
Hayze, glad that AF finally arrived.
Mags, good news with thin lining and starting progynova.
Sapphire, I wish you good luck for your embryos and transfer on Monday.
I am waiting for my scan on the 4th February, next Thursday, to check if the lining is thick. Time passes quite slowly...
I am on the progynova and haven't had any side effects other than finding it hard to sleep, but that may be due to just general worrying... but we've got a good thread here to read meanwhile and that certainly helps! 
Polly xx


----------



## ricey157

Morning All, 

Good to see that we're finally starting with our cycles, the last few weeks waiting have been TOUGH!!

I've had a scan this morning to check my lining thickness and it's currently at 6mm (day 12) which is better than where I was on day 16 of my natural frozen cycle! I was hoping that I was able to have ET next week but instead Im now on Evorel patches for the next week aswell as taking progynova to try and thicken it some more. A little disappointed but hey ho, what's another week!!!!

I did ask the nurse if there as anything I can do to help things along but she said not really just stick with the patches and tablets.

Has anyone else used Evorel patches before?


----------



## Shannon75

Hi, 
Would you mind if I joined you? 
I had my FET today, so now 12 long days ahead of me. Test date on 9th Feb. 

Ricey157 - I am using Evorel patches.  They are a bit of a nuisance, but no side effects.  (unless they are the cause of my recent weight gain!!!) 

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## salsx

Hi everyone

Shannon75 I had FET today too and am also now in the long wait, good luck, lots of sticky baby dust to you.
It's great to read all your stories and know I'm not alone on this roller coaster ride. 
xx


----------



## Shannon75

Aww, thankyou salsx,  you too 
Is your test date the 9th as well? Seems so far off!!! x


----------



## Polly_1977

Shannon and Salsx - congratulations on embryo transfers!
I started buserelin nasal spray today. I had a Prostap injection already but this is to "top up" to make sure I suppress my own cycle. Strange how it works!
Have a good day all of you! Xx


----------



## Hayze

Congratulations to all you PUPO ladies. I can't wait. 

I've got my lining scan next week and so far, no side effects from anything.  I have gone and got myself a really nasty cold though so am currently having a duvet day trying desperately to get rid of it in super fast time.  Feel pants


----------



## sarahlilly76

My lining is thick. Yay! I'm going for 2 as second cycle and I'm 39. The consultant said wise choice!

I need your help though, anyone know anything about embryo glue. I would have to pay and they don't think it makes any difference? But surely it can't harm? Don't know what to do? 
X


----------



## Clairemariearan

Morning ladies

Random question...anyone else have bright yellow urine on buserelin? I've been taking 0.5mg a day for last week and this is the first time I've had it, but everything I've googled says its vitimins that can cause it but only taking folic acid and have been on that for ages!

Thanks! Xx


----------



## Hayze

Hi Clairemariearan

Mine was almost fluorescent for a couple of days well after I'd started Buserelin. It went back to normal after that and has been fine since. All my vitamins I'd been taking for 3 months plus so just had to put t down to the injections. I was rather glad when everything returned back to normal colours though.  If it persists then give your clinic a call but mine subsided when I reduced the dose during the next phase. 

Hayze xx


----------



## Clairemariearan

Thanks Hayze! Nice to know I'm not alone! It's strange the different ways our bodies react.

Hoping AF will arrive tomorrow, have sporting and cramps today. Then have a day 4 blood test to confirm suppression and the cycle apparently starts on either a sat/sun/mon/tues. My blood test will therefore be on Tuesday so hoping they may say my cycle can start the same day rather than wait till the following Saturday. Really keen to get going. Does anyone else have this with their clinic?

Sorry for the lack of personals - have a lot of catching up to do!x


----------



## Clairemariearan

Hi Sarah,

I had embryo glue with my first fresh cycle (bfn) and will have it again with this frozen cycle. At my clinic it costs £150, but think the price can vary. It's too early I think to get any confirmed stats on it but my clinic think it helps and it can't hurt, so I'm all for trying to control the small part I can.

I am NHS but they don't fund  the glue.

X


----------



## bexyboo

Hey ladies hope ur all well

Wondered if you could give me some information we have 2 Frosties that were hoping to try but in just wondering on what the protocol usually is and it's time frame for Medicated and natural do u start on day 1 or mid cycle ? When doing Icsi I was on short protocol would you think it would be the same for fet 

Thank you xxx 

Baby dust to u all xxx


----------



## Clairemariearan

Hi bexyboo

I'm on a medicated cycle. On my natural cycle day 19 I started taking Provera for 7 days. On day 21 I added buserelin to stop my natural ovulation for the next cycle occurring. A few days after stopping Provera AF arrived (that's today!). I now go for day 4 blood test on Tuesday. If they confirm that the down regging has worked and my natural cycle is suppressed, they can give me a new day 1 to start my FET cycle. That's a couple of days after the blood test. On my new cycle day 17 my lining will be checked and if all good they will be able to defrost and transfer on day 18/19. As they are putting back a 5 day embryo I can test 12 days later.

It's a bit confusing, but I started my first drugs mid Jan and I should know if I'm pregnant  by first week in March.

xx


----------



## bexyboo

Clairemariearan 

Thank you Hun ... Wow that is a tad confusing we plan on going away so was trying to work out dates for once we come back we have our consultant appointment on the 18th so will try and find out as much information as possible are all medicated the same sort of cycle or is their a short version so you know? Xxx


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Hi Bexy, for a medicated cycle mine took 5 weeks and 3 days from starting injecting to transfer, we managed to book a holiday for 10 days during our 2ww and flew to the south of france. I was advised not to fly any further than that and to wear flight socks and keep walking around to keep the blood moving. I think it's between 5-7 weeks normally from starting to transfer. 

Saying that though, theres normally about 3 weeks from starting injecting before your first scan, so you could go away then. 

Update on me - period arrived today 4 days late which is a good. First scan a week on Monday. Hoping my lining will be thin enough and I can sack off the injections and crack on with the prohynova. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mags15

Hi ladies, it seems there are different types of FET medications and procedures. Similarly to Prettysmiles, I was on burselin for 3 weeks before 1st scan with no appointments. Prettysmiles, how long did it take you from 2nd scan ( final scan) to ET? I hear its about 2 weeks. I'm day 4 on progynova and my 2nd scan is on 5th February. By the way did you guys get fertile mucus ( sorry tmi) whilst on progynova? Have a good Saturday and Sunday ladies. It's february on Monday! We're all getting closer to finishing our FET cycles!


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Mags (and everyone) this is the timeframe for my last one

29/6 Started injecting day 21 of cycle
22/7 Scan (3 weeks 2 days) Lining thin enough, halved injection amount and started progynova (oestrogen)
29/7 Scan (1 week later) Lining thick enough, stopped injecting, stayed on progynova & started progesterone pessaries
6/8 ET (1 week 1 day later) stayed on oestrogen & progesterone
20/8 OTD - went for bloods. Didn't bother testing early as didn't want the stress. Pregnant. 
Then miscarried - that's another story!


----------



## Mags15

Thank you Prettysmiles, that's helpful. Mine so far is
07/01 - started Burselin injections
27/01- 1st scan, lining thin, reduced the injection dose from 0.5 to 0.3 and also started progynova
05/02 - 2nd scan 
ET ?? 

Prettysmiles are you transferring 2? We decided to go for 2 and signed the consent forms last week.


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Yeah we're doing two. They're frozen together and not as good quality as last one, so I said I was happy to put both back in. Not too fussed about having twins or not, happy with one!

If you have a 5 day blasto then I think I read somewhere that your transfer needs to be at least 6 days after starting progesterone as you have to get your levels equivalent to if you had implanted 5 days previously. Hope that makes sense! x


----------



## Polly_1977

Hi everyone,
Yes, all cycles seems different. I started with one injection of Prostap on day 21 of my normal cycle. Then waited for period and a scan to see if lining thin two weeks later. It was, so then I got progynova tablets which I am on now to make the lining thick for a couple of weeks and then a scan next Thursday to check if I am ready for FET. I am also taking buserelin spray to "top up" the effect of the Prostap. So, all in all, not that many visits to the clinic during my FET protocol, it will just be 4 times actually: Prostap, two scans, and embryo transfer. And some times after that also I suppose, depending on how things go... I am thinking about if I should put one or two back... I am 38 now. I heard somewhere the chances are only increasing with 10% when putting two back. I don't know if that is true of not, but 10% is still 10% more chance...
P.S. Mags - yes I noticed that I also have fertile mucus whilst on the progynova, it's a bit strange!
Have a good evening everyone!
Polly xx


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Ugh tummy injecting combined with period pain tonight 😂 I'm so over it!!!


----------



## Mags15

Prettysmiles try incjecting in your thighs for a few days to give your tummy some rest. Polly, the fertile mucus continues for me. I think it's the oestrogen from progynova that is producing it. In regards to putting 1 or 2. It's a difficult decision, isn't it? ! I decided to go for 2 - firstly due to my age, secondly because I have 4 frosties, and thirdly because the nhs waiting time is killing me so even if it's 10% more chance it will do. Like prettysmiles, i'll be perfectly happy with one baby and  will cope if it's twins! Have a good Sunday ladies


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Oooh I didn't know that, I will check with my clinic and then definitely go for some thigh action as well. 

Anyone else hating ** at the moment? If I see one more 'motherhood challenge' photo post, then I may just have to post my own photos of motherhood challenge. And my photos will *ick on everyone elses!


----------



## Graceline

Hi all

I hope you don't mind me joining in. I am new to the forum but not new to IVF and FETs! I am in the 2WW and have decided it would be nice to go through it with some other people who are in the same boat! 

We transferred two embryos on Thursday 28th Jan so my test day is the 9th Feb, I think a few other people have the same date?! 

Looking forward to going through it together ladies!


----------



## Polly_1977

Welcome Graceline and congratulations on the transfer!
Prettysmiles, I know what you mean with social media, I actually quit ******** about a year ago.
Have a good day to all!
Polly xx


----------



## Polly_1977

I quit ******** that is... But not Fertility Friends


----------



## Sophcol

Hi there, well done to all those who have already had their transfers! I'm only day 5 so likely to be another 2 weeks before my transfer. I know someone has already asked the question, but I don't think anyone replied - is anyone using embryo glue? I'm not sure if my clinic offer it as it's never been mentioned but I wondered if anyone has done any research or had experience using it?


----------



## cwilk22

Hi, I'm a bit late to the thread but hoping I'm still OK to join - I'm onto stage two as I've had Prostrap & 1st scan where lining was nice& thin, so started 6mg of Progynova last Thursday, due to increase to 8mg this Thursday then scan again next Monday 8th. Have got 1 6day blast to transfer - so am really hoping it thaws OK!! Have a 4year old son from my first fresh cycle so was very lucky there (although I had a bad case of OHSS after transfer which wasn't pleasant but hey it got me my baby!). 

I'm not feeling great from the Progynova - really tired & nauseous, not sure what everyone else is experiencing with that?

Wishing you all lots of luck & it's been good to read everyone's posts thank you xx


----------



## salsx

Hi everyone,
Sophcol I used embryo glue, last time on my fresh transfer BfP them m/c at 8w2d and with this FET i used the glue and I also had an endometrial scratch this time (in for a penny, in for a pound!!) 
I have done considerable research into it, through ex colleagues and consultants I used to work with (I used to be a midwife) are you ready for the jargon!?!!!
Basically it's not a glue it is used to 'coat' the embryo and contains all sorts of amino acids and carbohydrates and proteins to give the embryo the best chance at transfer and it contains hyaluronan, this is in all body cells but increases dramatically in the uterus at implantation both the embryo and uterus have protein receptors for this molecule, so kind of like little sockets with the hyaluronan acting like a plug tieing the two together.
There has been loads of research but Cochrane, who are a large group of (medical) volunteers 37,000 from 130 countries who carry out randomised control trials on medical data and organise it to make it more readable,  looked at all the research and concluded that the implantation rate increased with embryo transfer using hyaluronan especially in women aged over 35. 
I'll stop now, hope that helps if you want to read more on it the studies are in the cochrane database but it's definitely not bedtime reading.......... Unless you suffer from insomnia, in which case go for it! You'll be asleep in minutes  
Salsx xx


----------



## AYA786

Am having a FET at the Argc... Currently on a monitoring cycle..  Does anyone know if Argc use embryo glue or do they do a scratch to help implantation?


----------



## Shannon75

Hi All, 
How are you all doing? 
Been a few days since I last posted! Day 5 post transfer - feels more like day 45! No symptoms - which I'm not sure is good or bad. Too much googling seem to show that it doesnt seem to matter though. Hope so.  I'm thinking of testing on Sunday, 2 days before my OTD.  Should be long enough to get a correct reading by then I would have thought? 

Out of curiosity,  how many people know you are doing IVF?  ie friends, family and work? We've kept it totally secret, and whilst I'd probably do the same again,  I hate the constant making up of excuses.  Ah well.  Hopefully they will know the reason why soon! 

Good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## Clairemariearan

Hi Shannon

My parents know we are doing IVF but only because it got hard to keep it a secret, especially as my mum kept mentioning grandkids!

Oct last year we told them we would wait till the new year to start a cycle, but really we had started our fresh cycle. I had plans of surprising them and telling them good news on Xmas day, but I got a bfn. Partly I was glad it was a secret but it was hard not to share my heartache with my mum. So anyway now they think we are on our first try. I have told them that we aren't going to discuss it until we have actual news and they have been good and not asked.

A couple of my friends know and my manager and friend at work. At work it's been helpful that they know because of the amount of flexibility we need with time off, but I have asked for it to go no further.

AFM today I had a blood test confirming suppression so have embryo transfer (if mid cycle scan goes ok) on the 23rd/24th.

Jealous of you all in your 2ww. Good luck everyone! It was tough but the best bit as for a little while I felt pregnant for the first time ever xx


----------



## Hayze

Hi Shannon

I've been terrible at keeping it quiet. All my family know and 6 friends/colleagues. I wanted some people that I could talk to about it, but also some that'll help me with the excuses and keep others off my back. I've not announced it to the world and to be honest there's not many more people that I'd bother telling. Once it gets to the visible pregnancy stage I'll only tell the people who take a rather large interest.  Our thoughts are its private but it's not secret.  We have donor embryos due to dodgy genetics so it's going to seem strange to those who know me when I turn up pregnant. We're also planning to be very open with the child, and children generally can't keep their mouths shut so there's no point in us keeping quiet in the long run.

Cwilk, I've noticed that I'm far more emotional than usual on progynova, and fairly tired.  This stupid cold I've gone and got hasn't helped matters, but I've never before had a cold that wiped me out for 2 days.  I did nothing but sleep.  Still got it but functioning a lot better now.  Fairly easy to anger too though. 

Good luck to all those on their 2ww. Enjoy being PUPO. Xx


----------



## Polly_1977

Welcome cwilk22! I have my scan to see if lining is thick on Thursday so we are only a few days apart.
Shannon - I tested very early during my fresh transfer and got a weak positive result very soon (can't remember exactly which day it was now) But unfortunately it didn't continue to develop so it was a chemical pregnancy. But I have read so many different experiences of people not having a positive result until the test day.
We kept it secret this time because I felt pressured from friends and family asking. It was an extra stress for me.
Good luck to everyone! Xx


----------



## sarahlilly76

Hi sophicol
I have just paid £400 for embryo glue at homer ton 
They said it was expensive as I'm the only person who has asked for it! I think it's worth a punt. 
Thanks salsx for the explaination. 

I'm transferring at weekend, hating the pessaries this time. 
Hope your all going well, great to see some positive news x


----------



## Mags15

Sarahlilly thanks for letting us know about the price of embryo glue. I'm at Homerton too and will definitely ask  at my appointment this Friday! 
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Clairemariearan

Sarahilly, I wonder how it can be so expensive from one clinic to another! I wonder if the process or quality differs. That's quite a jump from £150 to £400! I feel that they know we are desperate and take advantage of this, like people have says every little helps and in for a penny...

Having said that, if it was £400 at my clinic I still would have paid it!

Hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi everyone I'm in my 2ww had transfer on Monday 1 little emby on board this time round I'm finding it hard to relax purely because I have a dd who is at the stage of not listening    so feel guilty every time I shout or get angry thinking by his will affect emby    x


----------



## Hayze

Hi everyone.

Had my lining scan today and I've got 11mm  . All is going well so the dreaded pessaries start on Saturday and my bloods will be done on Monday. Assuming that's all ok, they'll defrost my 2 on Monday afternoon, grow them on, and pop them in on Wednesday. This time next week.....  Trying not to get too excited.  I know there's plenty of potential for things to not go to plan. 

Kitten, you could try perfecting the art of the disappointed look.  Gives you something to concentrate on, if it works it'll keep you calm, and may well have the desired effect on the little one.  Here's hoping your 2ww flies by xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you hayze I am trying to stay calm blooming hard when everyone is    me off    I am now relaxing no one here just me the sofa and tv x


----------



## Sapphire952

I had to embies transferred yesterday, 5BA and 5BB, they were 90-95% expanded. Fingers crossed for a good outcome!


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh congrats honey xx


----------



## AmsterdamT

Can I join? I had 3 embryos transferred last Saturday 31st January but am doing a terrible job at relaxing 😖. Risk of redundancy at work, which I genuinely don't care about one way or another, but is clearly affecting me as my muscles are just never relaxing - not conducive to conceiving but nothing I can do i guess. Otd is Tuesday but I think I'll wait until Wednesday as I don't work Wednesdays so if it's bad news I don't have to put on a smile.


----------



## Polly_1977

Kitten, Sapphire and Amsterdam, and everyone else who had their transfers - congratulations!
I had a scan today to see if lining was thick and it was 14mm so that was OK - phew! Have been told to start pessaries tomorrow and then transfer next Thursday if the thaw goes OK.
Xx


----------



## Polly_1977

I just had a tiny drop of blood. Worried I will start shedding the lining or was it just due to "poking in there"' from the scan today. I really hope it will be ok. Starting pessaries tomorrow morning. Xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi polly yay for lining that's brilliant mine was only 7.9    your bleeding probably just them poking


----------



## sarahlilly76

Hi all 
I have just realised they haven't tested my bloods since I started this round and my transfer is Saturday. 
Surely that's not right?
Panicking!!!!
Sarah x


----------



## AmsterdamT

I only had bloods the day before transfer and not earlier.


----------



## Polly_1977

Hi Sarahlilly, in my clinic they have not spoken about doing any blood tests for this FET cycle. Maybe I should ask about that... and you could phone your clinic to ask about it too, but it is probably not essential with a blood test?
Kitten, yes that is probably true :-D lol! I also checked the side effects of progynova and it said that  spotting could be a side effect.


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning 


Polly there is lots of side effects from that stuff 


I had my bloods done they wouldn't proceed with tx if I didn't x


----------



## Sophcol

Congrats on all the transfers - that's making me excited I wish I was at that stage already! I had a can today and they think I'll be ovulating around next weds and transfer the following Monday (I'm on natural cycle). I've never had bloods done for any of my transfers - how weird?

Sarahilly thanks for the info about the glue - that does sound a lot but I think I would pay it. My clinic have said they do offer it but that there is no proven benefit or harm - I think it's worth a go!


----------



## Shannon75

Hi everyone, and congrats to all those who've just had their transfers    

Well,  not sure if this is the place to say it..... but I had the urge to do a test this morning.  My OTD is the 9th, but I couldnt resist.  And it was positive!! Couldnt believe it, as was convinced AF was on it's way!  Very early days though, so trying hard to not get too carried away! 

Sending loads of good luck vibes to everyone  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sophcol

Congratulations Shannon75! great news and hopefully the first of many


----------



## AmsterdamT

Congrats Shannon!


----------



## Polly_1977

Congratulations Shannon!


----------



## Graceline

Congratulations Shannon, am really chuffed for you!  Weirdly I have an OTD of the 9th as well so thought I would follow your lead  and have just done a digital and it was also BFP! I am excited but nervous as it's still early days! When do people think it's okay to start thinking it really going to happen. I have had a chemical before and just worry too much. Congratulations on everyone's transfers as well.


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh congratulations ladies   


I just had a strong niggle pain took me by surprise    I'm hoping implantation


----------



## Mags15

Shannon. graceline congratulations! Fantastic news, our thread is starting to fill with more and more positive news 
P
Congratulations to those who got their transfer dates too.Polly I think yours is only a week away! I had my 2nd scan today, lining is good and my transfer is on the 16th so not long to go now!

Keeping fingers crossed for the ladies who waiting post their transfer.   

Have a good weekend ladies!


----------



## Shannon75

Thanks everyone    It is very early days, so it's a nervous excitement. 

Huge congratulations to you too Graceline.      xx

Keeping fingers crossed for all those who've had their transfers, and OTDs coming up.  I've come down with a bit of a cold today, so tucked up in bed now, early night for me. 

xxx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Hi guys

Can I join yous please I just had transfer today of my last frozen embie in reprofit cz!! The sibling off this Frostie is currently 1yr old and staying with her granny for 2 days! 

Delighted to be back to this stage but some how not hopeful, although excellent embie but only one and I've always transferred 2 :/ any positivity is a must!!! 

Massive congrats on the 2 positives ladies, great hopeful news for us all  it never seems real! I must have had shares in clear blue 😂😂. 

Hope to hear more positive stories and good luck 

Lisa (Ireland) xx


----------



## Polly_1977

Congratulations also to Graceline! Great news 
Welcome icsi bitsi!
I have transfer on Thursday next week.
Does anyone know why with FET one need to take pessaries until week 12 (if positive) but with fresh transfer one only take pessaries until a positive pregnancy test?
Have a great weekend! Xx


----------



## AmsterdamT

I think that's clinic specific, Polly. I took pessaries for the first trimester when I had a fresh cycle and will do the same if this FET is successful too.


----------



## Kitten 80

Ok ladies need some    here this maybe tmi please don't laugh 


I'm worried now because me and DH had a play last night didn't have s&x but played ( not nice when you have cottage cheese there really) but I had a orgasm    now worried do you think this will effect implantation x


----------



## sarahlilly76

Congrats to Shannon and graceline. Early days but such good news. 

I had my 2 embryos transferred today, with embryo glue plus acupuncture. Feel I've
Done all I can I suppose. Now just need to relax. Going to try mindfulness! 

Pleased to have you all on 2ww.  So hard not knowing what is going on in there.
Anyone eating pineapple core? 
S
Ps; clinic told me bloods not needed for FET. Weird to me!


----------



## Sapphire952

Good luck Sarah - wishing you and your two embies lots of luck xx


----------



## Newlywed

Hi all, I have just had a single frozen embryo transfer using a natural cycle.it was a day 5 blastocyst... My test date is the 17th.
But just wondering as I forgot to ask my clinic... I ovulated on day 20 which is normal for me so the embryo was put back on day 25 of my cycle, I normally have 30 day cycles so af is due on Thursday... So if af doesn't come does that mean I could be pregnant and do a test after that day rather than waiting till 17th? I'm a bit  confused with it all. Xxx


----------



## Little_Pea

Hey all. Good to see lots of progress.
I got my AF late Thursday and had my BLS Friday at 4pm and started taking 8mg of progynova a day. Have another scan this Friday xx


----------



## AmsterdamT

Are you not taking any medication at all newlywed? If you're ttc naturally they usually tell you to test 2 weeks after ovulation so if you ovulated 2nd feb, I would think their test date is about right. Having a short luteal phase doesn't mean the embryos would implant faster or that you can test sooner.


----------



## Newlywed

No I'm not taking any at all it's a natural cycle I did ask about the pessaries but they said as they haven't used any drugs to shutdown my system they don't need to take them as my body naturally uses progesterone. 
Aaah thanks that makes a bit more sense now. I hate the waiting. 
Xxx


----------



## AmsterdamT

Well your hcg levels won't enable you to test early but you'll have a pretty good idea based on whether af arrives or not!


----------



## Clairemariearan

Hi, congrats to all those on the 2ww, wishing you lots of luck X

Is anyone else on patches? I think they are estradiol. I have to have one on every three days, but they start to peel off towards the end. This is on top of the reduced dose of buserelin, folic acid and progynova. Soon have to add the pessaries which I am soooo not looking forward to!


----------



## sarahlilly76

I'm having a really rubbish day. Me and other half have had a silly argument. I think he was mean and he thinks I'm over sensitive. I had hoped he would be more caring at this time but guess not. 

I can't stop crying and I'm just worried it's going to affect the embryos. Is that silly? Don't know what to do with myself. /
Sorry if this is TMI but not sure who else to talk to 
Sarah x


----------



## Clairemariearan

Oh Sarahilly! I'm certain it won't affect your embryos. We put our bodies through so much, and our emotions! What we can cope with is amazing, so please don't be so hard on yourself. 

It's probably the hormones making you feel so sad, but I know it doesn't make it feel any less real. 

I think men struggle to be sympathetic at times through this process. Afterall in the main it's us that have to have all the tests, scans, drugs and treatments. I think some men can feel a bit detached. 

Hope you're feeling better soon xx


----------



## Polly_1977

Oh Sarahlilly, hope you are feeling better today. It is so hard to go through this with all the waiting and uncertainties. But I am certain it won't affect the embryos. I can also think like that sometimes, that if I am stressed for example, it will effect my chance getting pregnant, but then I think about something I read once saying that if stress effects the chances then no women in New York would get pregnant! Polly xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Sarahlily    it won't affect your embryos me and DH had a massive row on our Icsi tx and I was left sobbing my heart out and I had dd    this time yes I worry because he wasn't sympathetic at all in fact a right    but at the end of the day if it sticks it will stick I had a orgasm and panicked how silly am I


----------



## Sophcol

Hi all, I've just got my transfer date - this saturday! Nervous and excited. Just wondered what people think about bed rest!? Particularly those that have had positives already. My clinic says don't bother - carry on as normal but I'm interested to hear what other people think and have been told. American sites seem to say 48 hrs bed rest? This is my 4th transfer and last frozen embryo so want to make sure I give it the best chance!


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Hun just take it easy I stayed at home not ding much still potted about but if it's gonna stick it will stick    it's safe in there anyway gloating about X


----------



## anatelle

Hi ladies,

First of all, Sarahlilly, don't worry too much. Men don't always get it. And at the end of the day, it's hard on them in a different way... Just curl up and look after yourself. I find that listening to the music helps...


I'm new to this thread. I had IVF in October which resulted in BFN, but we have 4 frosties.
I am now on a frozen cycle and will hopefully have implantation tomorrow. We decided to go for single embryo transfer.

Now, here's the weird thing. A little part of me "misses" the embryo lost at the 1st IVF. I wonder whether it was a she or a he, what they would have looked like, be like, etc... I feel like I have lost a possible child. Technically I have, I guess. But plenty of embryos do not make it to actual pregnancy and we don't even think about it. Why is this one different? Probably because I know that I had it in me for a few days...

Has anyone else experienced this? I have never read it anywhere. I wonder if I'm the only one who is a bit bothered by those thoughts, or if others just don't feel like telling the internet about their silly thoughts....


----------



## Polly_1977

Hi Anatelle and welcome to the thread. Good luck for your transfer tomorrow! I have had a similar thought about the frozen embryos - "what if we won't use them all, what would they have looked like if they would have been used?" But to get to that stage I first need one transfer to work... My FET is on Thursday this week. I was at the clinic today because I had a tiny bit of bleeding and was worried I was shedding the lining. But everything looked OK. Just hoping I won't bleed more before Thursday. My lining was 15 mm which they said was very thick, so maybe it is too thick I am worrying and that is why I had the bleed...oh well not much to do about it except waiting


----------



## Mags15

Good evening ladies, Sarahlilly I'm sorry to hear you've had a bit of an argument with your partner. At the same time you've brought up an important topic. Me and my hubby had a 'quiet weekend' and I find it difficult to have a good conversation with him recently. His approach is let's not talk about ivf at all, nothing,  whereas I , from time to time, don't mind to take it out of my system! So when I start talking about it, he becomes uncomfortable or changes the topic and I feel ignored and the vicious cycle begins. 

As Anatelle said wisely 'men don't always get it. anatelle, welcome by the way. I understand your thinking re frosties, i feel the same sometimes, in the end they're our hope which we cling to so much. 

sophcol, good luck with the transfer not long to go now.

Polly sorry to hear about the tiny bleed, fingers crossed it settles. When I had my appointment last week, I asked about it as I'm always paranoid about bleeding whilst waiting for transfer. The nurse said that the medication is meant to suppress our cycle and because we keep taking it, the lining won't shed. You're almost there two days to go! 
Is anyone affected by the weather? It's absolutely dreadful here in London, and it s really hard not to feel sad! Hope it improves soon! 
Have a good evening everyone,


----------



## Clairemariearan

Hi Anatelle,

I know what you mean. I named the two embryos we had (only silly names personal to my husband and I). One is on ice and we often refer to it and call it by its name, wondering how it's getting on.

Like Mags said they hold so much hope for us.

Polly, try not to worry about the bleeding. Lots of people seem to spot throughout pregnancy and seem to have no issues. I guess if you've got a thick lining that may be why. A thick lining is very positive.

Hope everyone else is doing ok. I had a really dark moment last night, almost like grief. I think it's the progynova maybe.

xxx


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Polly bleeding is NORMAL   No one talks about bleeding but it goes together with IVF like mood swings and uncontrollable crying does   When you get pregnant (note how I put when  ) you will bleed at some point. And it will scare the s**t out of you. But it's normal. I have a fertility nurse who supports me from a distance (catching rainbows - it's really good - check it out) and she told me that between 5-7 weeks your embryo will implant even deeper and a bleed is likely. No one told me that before! 

Mags I went to my clinic today in London and nearly got blown over! Awful weather. 

Had my scan today, lining is 3.5 and time to start the oestrogen. So happy to be adding some new drugs to the mix, hoping it's going to combat my tiredness and irrational mood swings!

Hope all is well lovely ladies xxx


----------



## cwilk22

Hi ladies, thanks for all your posts about DH's, I also have been feeling that mine isn't really caring/sympathetic enough about what I'm going through & we have had some arguments the last few weeks & like you Sarahlilly I keep thinking what if it's affecting the cycle...in my more emotional moments I'm blaming the Progynova for me getting upset! Am also having loads of work stress to I feel like it couldn't be a worse time to do the cycle.

Very exciting to hear about everyone with transfers & 2WW's, sending you all lots of positive vibes   
I had my 2nd scan this morning & was a bit disappointed as the lining wasn't thick enough yet (she didn't tell me the exact measurement but think I saw around 6mm) so I've had to increase my dose of Progynova (joy!!) and have got to go back again on Friday morning for another scan. So will be keeping fingers crossed for that. I really wanted it to have been OK this morning & am wondering why it wasn't.

Polly - I had lots of bleeding in my 1st cycle but my DS is now 4 years old so try not to worry, I think for some of us that is just 'normal'...my clinic were scanning me every week unto 10 weeks last time as it was so frequent & at times heavy. If I'm lucky enough to get a BFP this time I'm trying to remember that bleeding is normal, but I know I will still worry if I get it again it's natural to worry about everything when you have IVF I think! But I know lots of ladies who have had the same so I'm sure you will be fine   

xxx


----------



## andromedaE9

Hi everyone

I haven't been on here for a while. This thread is moving a bit faster now.  Congratulations to everyone in their 2WW. Would be great to reach that stage. 

I had a scan today to see if the lining is thick enough and it is 9mm so they will thaw the embryos on Thursday and the transfer will happen either on Saturday or Monday but I'm now worrying that the embryos won't survive the thaw. We  have only got 3 embryos and they have recommended that we thaw all 3. So many hurdles in this process! 

Sarahlilly - sorry to hear that you had an argument with your other half. Like someone else on this thread said - It's difficult for the partners too but in a different way. We are the ones taking all the drugs and get the moodswings etc and sometimes it feels as if they aren't even involved in this process that much. Sometimes i feel like I'm in it on my own! 

Polly - I will keep everything crossed for you on Thursday! 

Sophcol - My transfer date might be Saturday too! I asked the clinic today if I could carry on with daily life as normal after transfer and they said yes apart from any strenuous exercise or heavy lifting. This is my first IVF cycle/FET cycle so I haven't got any previous experience but two friends of mine both went back to work straight after transfer and they both had success outcomes. I will try and take it a bit easier butcarry on as normal but if you are concerned perhaps take a few days off work if you can. 

Night night x


----------



## anatelle

Andromedae, yes, you can live your life as normal. Just consider yourself as pregnant, so don't eat anything you shouldn't, be careful with medication, don't smoke, drink or have any physical activity other than walking.

I've just had my transfer today (on an extended lunch break) and now back to work.

Let's see the result next Friday!


----------



## Little_Pea

Anatelle - on my first cycle I had two embryos transferred 5BB and 2BC and one made it. Resulting in our son. He's really quirky so we Like to think of him as BC and often miss BB and talk about him or her al totally normal

Andro - after my last transfer we stopped at all bar one for breakfast. I had severed Diaarhoea (nervous y?) and was convinced the embryos had fallen out.
Spent the rest of the day chilling in bed. The day after I chilled on the sofa and the day after that I chilled in the flat having a very lazy day (migraine) back to normal the day after.

I've taken three days off for this one but my crazy 1 year
Old won't be letting me relax I am sure x


----------



## AmsterdamT

BFN for me. Good luck to those of you still waiting/trying!


----------



## Little_Pea

Sorry to hear your news Amsterdam. Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## summerbell

Hi Ladies

I'm jumping ship!  I was on Dec/Jan as I started end of Dec but feel a bit out of sync with everyone on that thread due to timings etc.  Hope you don't mind me joining you!!  I transferred a 6 day blast last thursday so I am on day 6!!  

Officially on the crazy train.  Not "feeling" it all at the moment!  In my last 2 BFP's had sore (.)(.) but cannot remember when this started?  This time no symptoms whatsoever to report.........


----------



## Hayze

Welcome  Summerbell.  Try to stay positive hon, some pregnancies are different to others. x


----------



## Newlywed

Really feeling like it might be all over only 5 days in feels like af is on its way 😔... Anyone else had this? X


----------



## Polly_1977

Sorry to hear that Amsterdam. 

Newlywed I have my fingers crossed for you. I have been having cramps like af and tiny bleeding and I haven't even had the transfer yet, so maybe it is just a side effect or an actual preg. symptom that you have.

Welcome summerbell!

I have my transfer tomorrow (if the embryos defrost ok). I am defrosting one blast and putting one back, but if that one doesn't survive the defrost, they will defrost the remaining two blasts and put both back if both survives. I will see tomorrow!

Polly xx


----------



## Mags15

Polly good luck tomorrow for your transfer I hope it all goes well!


----------



## Hayze

Good luck Polly, thinking of you xx


----------



## summerbell

Good morning ladies,

Thank you for the nice welcomes.  Good luck for your transfer today Polly - hoping the defrosting process goes well!

Think I am "feeling" it a wee bit today - or I am actually a crazy person on that train  !  OTD is Saturday but clinic don't do bloods on a Saturday so I'll get my blood test Monday!  Might POAS tomoz!!

Is anyone else close to testing?

Have a good day everyone.  I am so pleased to see the lighter mornings - think it makes such a difference


----------



## Polly_1977

Thank you for the well wishes!
I have had the transfer now, one blastocyst. Very glad I got this far! They told me it had started to reexpand but was not fully reexpanded when they transferred it. I got slightly worried but they said this is normal. Now just waiting...
Summerbell, very exciting that you are feeling something! I have my fingers crossed for you.
Polly xx


----------



## Hayze

Welcome to the pupo club polly. Put your feet up and relax. I've been telling Bob (the blob) that it's got to stay nice and cozy in there. Yes, I'm already talking to it. Feels good.


----------



## summerbell

Congrats on being pupo polly - I never ask to much detail about the thaw.  As long as they think it's OK I am happy!!

Put your feet up and relax - I like the first half after transfer just chilling before the crazy train lol.

Ladies I am an impatient wee tyke and POAS this afternoon -    - the dancing banana's are out!!    

I know only too well there is a long way to go but I am going to enjoy the moment.

Happy Thursday everyone


----------



## Polly_1977

That is fantastic news Summerbell!   congratulations!


----------



## sarahlilly76

Yay sumerbell. That's great news for a Thursday. Let's home more of these to come. 

2ww people thinking of you all. It's so tough I've been going insane but today's a good day. One day at a time and it's all happening perfectly are my mantras atm

X


----------



## andromedaE9

Congratulations Summerbell!


----------



## Little_Pea

Congratulation on your BFP Summer.... Just what we all need to see

Congrats on being PUPO Polly

I have my second scan today. Been on Progynova for 7 days so hoping for a good lining and transfer next Friday or Saturday.

We had two blasts and an early blast frozen. They wasn't top grades so thawing and transferring two of all goes well.

Started my womb warming and zita west this week. It's going really well - falling asleep every night to it so just be relaxing 

Taking a few supplements

Folic acid
Iron
vIt C
co Q 10
Selinuium
primrose oil
And
L arginine

Will move to pregnacare once PUPO

Also having A nutri bullet everyday, only way I can bear to coane avacado

Have a fab day all xxx


----------



## TK27

Hi All, Ive been reading a lot of posts over the last 18 months whilst TTC using IVF, but have never posted.  Today i feel really down and could do with some positive thougts.  Myself and my husband have been TTC for 3.5 years, he has low sperm count / motility and everything is ok with me.  Our first IVF fresh cycle failed, i had 2 embryos, transferred 1 last Feb 2015 and it worked but i miscarried at 5 weeks with no reason give.  Felt very unfair as 2 of my sisters and 2 of my friends all got pregnant in the same month.  We decided to leave it for the summer as i took the miscarriage pretty hard.  We came to have the last embryo transferred in December 15 and Dr told me my lining was too thick and i had a hysteroscopy and a scrape.  I then had 1 period in January and then was put on the progynova, had the FET Friday 5th Feb at 12.15 and now i'm on day 7 post transfer of what the Dr described as a perfect embryo in a perfect lining and he was really positive about it.  I've tested today and got BFN, last time i tested day 6 and got a BFP. So really feel like this is now over....my Hubby is convinced its still worked and that i've tested too early.  I have read loads of posts of people only getting BFP days 9-14 but is this just the minority? Just feel like its all over and we'll have to start a fresh cycle again.........I really feel very down and wondering if i'm ever going to have a baby!?


----------



## Sophcol

TK27 don't be down just yet. I think that is very early to test, it could definitely have worked still so don't despair. My clinic advises not testing before day 14 for this reason. Keep the faith - my fingers are crossed for you. I'm having my transfer tomorrow and dreading the 2WW which I always find so hard!

Congrats on the BFP and all of those PUPO!


----------



## Sophcol

Little Pea - can I ask what womb warming is?


----------



## anatelle

Summerbell: Congratulations!!!

KT17: What stage is your embryo and when is OTD scheduled for? 


I'm trying to plan a bit ahead and I have a question: If this cycle doesn't work, do you think that my clinic (ARGC) would implant the next frosty on my very next cycle? Or do they wait a cycle in between?


----------



## Sophcol

Anatelle, mine were happy to implant on my very next cycle when my FET failed. May be different in different clinic but I think it's OK.


----------



## TK27

Thanks Sophcol - I really feel like its over, i can't win, i said my hubby that at least if i test ill have something to look forward to each morning as i'm so bored working from home and now i have done i didn't want to see that it was negative.  We are going away tomorrow for the night so hopefully that will take my mind off it.  This 2ww is the hardest thing i've ever done....i really dont want to have to go through it all again. Good luck with your transfer and i hope you have a little more patience than i do. x


----------



## Sophcol

TK27 - it's definitely the hardest part of the whole process for me. This is unfortunately my 4th transfer and each time I've felt that the run it to it is OK and almost exciting but the 2WW is so anxious and all consuming. Seeing a negative is just heart-breaking but don't worry it's not all over, there is still lots of hope left. Have a nice night away and try and to give your mind a break from it. I'm also working from home today and I don't think it helps at all! I would much rather be in the office I think!


----------



## TK27

Well good luck to you and fingers crossed this one works.  yes working from home is hard, i have been trying to take it easy and just work at my desk, but my mind wanders and i end up wading through forums, symptom spotting and testing.  I'm glad it is not just me who does this though, haha.  I emailed my nurse this mornning and she has just replied to say i have tested too early and to carry on with meds and to keep thinking positive.  It drives me mad when people say that, i get so worried about being excited as i dont want to be let down if it fails.


----------



## Sophcol

It's really frustrating as it's so hard to be positive. Yes I'm really hoping this one works. I did have a positive on my last FET but sadly it was an ectopic pregnancy which I didn't even know was possible with IVF! So I'm well aware this time that even if I do get a positive, the worrying has only just begun as I am now much more likely to have another ectopic (this is very rare so please don't also worry about this - 3% of pregnancies) I have been very unlucky as also had a miscarriage in June so I am feeling like I'm owed some luck with this one. Yes googling symptoms and forum lurking is something I am expert at - especially when I should be working! I have everything crossed for you - leave it a few days before testing again if you can xx


----------



## TK27

Aww what a shame, it seems so unfair doesn't it. Yes and i totally agree about the worrying, all i have done all week is worry that if i do get pregnant, i may have another miscarriage, i let my mind run away with itself.  I must admit that this time i have been much calmer (although i dont sound it) & my hubby is convinced this is our time.  I will leave it for now and just rest up and chill out.  Good luck and keep in touch with in your 2ww xx


----------



## Little_Pea

Soph - womb warming is when you put a hot water bottle I your womb each day in the Run up to ET. Promotes great blood flow to the lining. Don't do it after ET tho as embryos don't like extra heat.

Tk27 - sending positive sticky vibes your way. Xxxxx


----------



## Little_Pea

Forgot to say 

AFM

Lining still to thin. Need to. Continue with progynova and next scan is Monday


----------



## Kitten 80

Congratulations on BFP summer   


Hi everyone and welcome to newbie


Ladies I've been going   on this 2ww mixed emotions all sorts of symptoms today had a meltdown because I see pink but it's gone now in fact it went straight away and I had this with dd so remaining    otd Monday x


----------



## Polly_1977

TK27 I hope that it will work out for you this time. This 2ww is very hard. I have only waited one day...but it already feels like ages... Kitten, I also had some spotting/pink stuff, just tiny amount but still I worry...good to hear you had this with your DD, gives me hope. I am obsessing about looking at the paper after being to the toilet, always worrying about what I will see! I have to try to be positive and make the time pass, but I just look at symptoms etc on Internet. My blast was not fully expanded when they transferred it so I worry about that too. Oh well, hopefully the time will go quicker and we will have positive outcomes. Thanks to you on the thread for listening/reading!  it helps so much to write about it to people who understand this and are going through the same/similar experiences! Goodnight, have a good weekend everyone! Polly xx


----------



## Sophcol

Thanks Little Pea-I think I'm too late for womb warming as transfer is tomorrow!! Good luck for your scan on Monday.


----------



## Polly_1977

Hi all, I am starting to have more and more spotting. Only 2 days past ET. I am starting to think that they waited too long before they put the embryo back. My lining was thick 14 mm Thursday last week and then they waited 7 days after that to do the transfer on Tursday this week. Is 7 days not a bit long? I mean, it can't be wrong with the embryo just yet, just one-two days past transfer. How long did you have to wait between scan showing lining thick and the embryo transfer? Polly xx


----------



## Hayze

Hi Polly, try not to worry hon.  I had my lining scan on the Wednesday, bloods on Monday, transfer the next Weds, so timings were the same as you.  Mine was a morula.  They were hoping it would make it to blastocyst but it didn't by my appointment time. I don't know if the frozen ones take a bit longer to get going again but I do know that it's now in the best place for it. 

AFM - I keep forgetting to note the time/set an alarm for half hour after the pessaries. Now just laying here wondering how much longer just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Newlywed

Hi all I'm now been a week my  past 5day frozen embryo transfer..using a natural cycle no drugs or medication what so ever...... Just tuned with when I ovulated... Which was day 20, the embryo was out back 6 days later... So I was technically due on on wed the 10th... On wed I started to get af pains which continued to Thursday and then Friday the pains are different and I'm feeling bloated really low down... Not really sure what it all means but I was convinced I was coming on on wed. But no signs as yet.  Has anyone else done a completely natural transfer? What did you do when it came to what would be your period due day? My test day isn't till wed.xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Polly try not to worry    I know its hard I'm going  atm my 3dt lost cellswhen taken out of freeze but started to regain cells so that worried me x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi newlywed I've had a natural cycle and my emby was a 3dt so 19 days so technically should of came on Monday this week but if natural without should of Bern Thursday so fingers crossed I get my bfp on Monday morning   I have seen pink yesterday but so far so good x


----------



## Sophcol

Hi all, sad news for me this morning, my embryo didn't survive the thaw and the clinic called me when I was on the way in to say they wouldn't be transferring it. So hard to get this far and then be told it's all over before it began. I'm relieved I'm spared the 2WW especially as it sounds like the embryo wasn't great. Good luck to all those still left to transfer. This was my last embryo so will be hopefully starting another fresh cycle soon 😢


----------



## Hayze

So sorry to hear that Sophcol. Treat yourself to something lovely and all the best for your next fresh cycle xx


----------



## Polly_1977

I am really sorry to hear that Sophol. I wish you the best on your new fresh cycle. Xx


----------



## andromedaE9

Really sorry to hear this Sophcol. Best of luck for your next fresh cycle.


----------



## andromedaE9

I had my 3day transfer earlier today. Out of our three embryos only two had carried on growing and they put both of them back.  The two were of medium quality. one 5-cell and one 4-cell. 

I am a bit worried about the 4-cell embryo and would love to hear about any success stories with a 4-cell embryo.  

The consultant said that a good embryo should have between 5-8 cells by day 3 but fingers crossed...

This is our first transfer and first 2WW ever and I am so happy that we have reached this stage. 

x


----------



## Kitten 80

So sorry sohfcol old luck on your fresh cycle


Hello newbie


----------



## Little_Pea

Sorry to hear that Soph. Good luck with your next cycle

Androme - congrats on being PUPO

AFM. Realised yesterday morning that the pharmacist has dispensed the wrong doseage of my Progynova. What a nightmare! 

Xx


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Hi my lovely ladies. All is good with me. I have now been injecting for 29 days and I think it's safe to say I'm going for the record! Back on Wed to see if my lining is thick enough. Second time round for me and the whole thing seems to take forever! I think last time I was just so excited to be going through it, I didn't count the days.

I came across something this morning and thought I would share. I really like the simplicity of it, and it reminded me that this is Science. We can be positive towards the process, but ultimately it's down to science whether it works or not. 

"The truth is, when IVF fails a patient, IVF has failed. Not the patient."


----------



## Newlywed

Hi ladies I crumbled and tested today instead of wed, and got a really dark BFP .... Over the moon xxx


----------



## Polly_1977

Newlywed congratulations  that is awesome!!
Prettysmiles, that is a great quote!
I am feeling a bit more hopeful again despite the small bleeding. Maybe it is implantation bleeding...
Tare care everyone xx


----------



## andromedaE9

Thanks Little Pea!

Wohey! Congratulations newlywed
Xx


----------



## Little_Pea

Congratulations newlywed! Seeing these BFPS is filling me with more confidence.

Had another scan today. Lining now 8.4mm

Starting cyclogest Wednesday X 3

FET 3pm Monday


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi ladies it's end of the road to for me bfn this is morning and gutted had all the signs of bfp  

Good luck everyone


----------



## Polly_1977

So sorry to hear that Kitten xx
Littlepea - good luck on Wednesday!
I have stopped bleeding now so I am more hopeful. 5 dpt today and I am itching to test soon but I know it is better to wait until it is more reliable.


----------



## Mags15

Kitten I'm sorry to hear that it's a BFN, look after yourself 
Congratulations to those ladies who got their BFPs! Enjoy it! 
Polly, glad to hear the tiny bleeding is gone, keep relaxing, you're nearly there
I had my transfer today too! Now in the PUPO land!  The worst part was full bladder, the embryologists were 40 mins late with the transfer and I've desperately wanted to go to the toilet  ! Apart from that 'tiny' discomfort it went well. Now two weeks wait!


----------



## Lara10

Hi Ladies, 

Can I join you please?  I'm sue to have my embryo transfer on Thursday (Feb 18th).  I'm worried though as I've had lining issues this cycle (which I have NEVER EVER had before).  I read that lining issues are pretty common in FET's (no idea if that's true).

Can I please share my latest obsession?  If anyone can help here, it would be SO appreciated.  Basically, it took awhile for my lining to thicken and finally (on the day of ovulation (which was confirmed as February 13th), my lining was measured at 8.2.  Now I know that's not that great and that success rates are better for linings of 9mm and over, but I'm worried (because I HAVE to give myself to worry and obsess about) that after the introduction of progesterone (I have been doing PIO shots since day after ovulation - so from the 14th) that my lining may shrink or compact?  Is that true? 

I'm worried that I was just over 8.2 mm on ovulation day, and that when I go in for my transfer on Thursday that my lining will be less than 8mm (as I read that the lining compacts after ovulation).

Any thoughts?  Am driving myself mad....


----------



## Hayze

Hi Lara.  Don't worry too much hon, my clinic said they'd be happy with anything over 6mm. Don't forget, there's still more time for it to get thicker too.  

Mags, welcome to the PUPO club. 

Kitten, so sorry x

Hayze xx


----------



## anatelle

I'm very sorry Kitten. I hope that you're doing ok...

Congratulation on the BFPs...

Lara, not that I have investigated it, but after ovulation, the progesterone is supposed to thicken and maintain the endometrium, no?

As for me, my official test is on Friday, but I'm thinking of testing it tomorrow morning. Still wondering whether it is a good idea... I saw that Newlywed got her fat second line 2 days early. Hum. I think I'll do it...


----------



## Polly_1977

Mags congratulations on being PUPO! Xx


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Ahh Mags you made it! And Polly you're halfway there now. I went back today, lining is 11mm and in great condition.

I feel like I'm the last of everyone!  I now have two more injections to go, numbers 33 and 34 respectively and then finally I can change to the cyclogest. I never thought I would actively choose putting things up my bum that make me constipated and fat, over injecting my stomach! But I am READY for a change.

So transfer is scheduled for next Thursday, and the remaining two 5 day old embryos, which are actually 1 year old this weekend, will be put in. Can't believe it was 1 year ago I had EC!

I'm feeling really positive, and very much of the belief that this time round, IVF is just part of my life, not my whole life.


----------



## Hayze

Prettysmiles, what a great mindset to have. This is my first IVF and I said to the hubby this morning that regardless of the outcome I'm not sure I want to go through this again.  I'm 7dp5dt and not enjoying it. That said, I've had no symptoms, nothing's been nasty or painful, it's just the waiting!!  Every day has been about the IVF. I really need to get a grip. I guess it's the knowing exactly when everything is happening. We KNOW that the egg has fertilised, and we KNOW that's it's grown and has made it to the uterus. We're very aware of WHEN implantation should take place. All of these things you're blissfully unaware of when trying naturally. Ok, so the pain of repeated failures is not going to be nice and we're all at a place where this is the only option, but I don't like the process. I'm normally a complete control freak so you'd think this would be a great way of doing it, but I hate it. I need to remember that the rest of my life is continuing even if I'm not taking any notice of it.  Thanks for the reminder xxx


----------



## Little_Pea

Hope everyone is doing ok today. Our consent form for thaw and transfer never made it to our file. So glad I checked as the lab would now have been able to go ahead Monday. Phew!

The cyclogest is giving me tummy ache already and it's only day 2!! Clinic also forgot to give me the cyclogest. Thankfully I had a box from 2014 in my cupboard! X


----------



## Polly_1977

Prettysmiles, fingers crossed for transfer next Thursday! 
I tested today 7dp5dt and I got a BFP! I know it is early to test and I didn't expect to get a positive. I am very happy of course, but early days still. Last time I tested early but had a chemical pregnancy. But maybe this time it will work, hopefully! ) xx


----------



## summerbell

Yay Polly - this calls for dancing banana's     Crossing my fingers that it stays put.

I had my bloods on Monday and BFP confirmed.  I'm really pleased but so worried at the same time!  Just praying it stays put this time xx


----------



## Mags15

Polly congratulations! That's fantastic news! Polly I remember you had some spotting after your transfer, how long did it last for? I'm 2 days post transfer and have had brown discharge today, obviously freaking out but maybe it's kind of normal, not sure want to think...


----------



## Mags15

Summerbelll of course congratulations on confirmed BFP go to you too!!! Well done ladies


----------



## Chriskirsty

Massive congrats on the bfp ladies 
I had my transfer on Monday so im 3dp a 5dt today and I'm not feeling anything can I ask you ladies if you had any symtoms I haven't noticed much to be honest, by blast was described as rexpanding but not fully on transfer but thru said this was normal just really praying this is our time xx


----------



## sarahlilly76

Wow Polly and summerbell. That's so exciting.    
It's 2 weeks tomorrow since my transfer and my blood test is Monday.
I've decided to do a home test so I can be with other half. Was going to do Sunday but now feeling like I want to do tomorrow. Not sure whether a negative would ruin my weekend or if it Wd give me the weekend to get over it with friends n fam? 

What would you all do?


----------



## Polly_1977

Thank you so much for congratulations! Fingers crossed it stays this time.
Mags, my spotting lasted for 4 days post transfer. It was brown-pink discharge. It also made me worried but I think it is normal. I also had some red bleeding on the 4th day. I am thinking it could be implantation bleeding. I think some women have spotting throughout pregnancy and especially in the beginning, but I also worry about it. I hope you will not worry too much, but I know the feeling xx
Chriskirsty, I don't feel anything at all, no symptoms, now 7 days after 5 day transfer and I had a BFP today.
Summerbell, congratulations on the BFP confirmed! 
Sarahlilly, I have all my fingers crossed for you. I hope you will get positive. xx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Polly I see you had a expanding but not fully expanded blast out back to so that gives me hope  thanks for sharing your symtoms I've had none kind of worried as I've not had no implantation bleeding etc either xx


----------



## Mags15

Polly, thank you!  I was petrified when I saw it but it seems to be ok now or for the time being. I really got super stressed today, so just gonna lay down now and relax. The nurses did mention this may happen, hearing it from you made me feel better. Once again well done on getting BFP!


----------



## andromedaE9

Congratulations on your BFP Polly and summerbell! 

My OTD is next Thursday and I'm starting to climb the walls.

xx


----------



## summerbell

Hi Laides 

Congrats on all the PUPO's and I am sorry you are all climbing the walls!  If it helps I too am climbing the walls waiting for the 7 week scan.  I don't think the worrying ever stops does it!

With regards to symptoms I didn't really "feel" anything until 7dpt and that's when I did a test.  I generally always test on this day although only a first response will show a positive as they pick up low levels of HCG.  The clear blue usually shows up the following day and I haven't tried any others.  What I will say though is we are all different and although that's how things go for me others might and will be totally different.  Because I have have done this so many times I am quite in tune with my body and the process.

I hope this is helpful.........


----------



## Chriskirsty

Thank for sharing summer bell can I ask did u have implantation bleed or sore (.)(.) I'm not feeling a lot and I'm 4dp a 5dt not got sore boobs or nothing thought I'd of felt something off the cyclogest at least xx


----------



## anatelle

Hello girls,

My OTD was today and it's BFP :-D

I did a cheap test (firstvue) at 8dp5dt (2 days ago) and there was a very faint line. This morning I tested again and the line was still very faint. But the clinic told me that my HCG level was was 320 today! No idea how good this is, I'll google it.

As for symptoms, they're so light that it is difficult to know whether it is due to the pregnancy. I used to think that I would know if I am pregnant. But I can tell you, I WOULD NOT know if I didn't have a positive pregnancy test!

- Symptoms I didn't/haven't had:
No implantation bleeding or twinge at all
No sore boobs at all

*Symptoms I may have, but I not sure it is due to the pregnancy:*
- Feeling tired / weak a few days ago not anymore / a little bit bloated / a tiny weeny bit nauseous at times (for a couple of minutes) and then it goes. All this could be due to Gestone too or just general stress of life. It's not that noticeable at all.
- Notice plenty of smells (I wonder if it is real or it is just because I think about it more)
- Cramping since 8dp5dt evening - I have endometriosis and it is exactly the same sensation than my usual endo cramping. Last night was a bit painful too.
- I feel very HOT. This may just be due to Gestone. I was very hot in my previous cycle whilst using Gestone but didn't get pregnant.
- HUNGRY. This is my most noticeable symptom. It could also be a side effect of the steroid the clinic gave me. But I could eat a cow!

That's it for me.

I just wanted to reassure the ladies without much symptoms that it IS too early to tell. I think I notice most symptoms because I am thinking about them. I wouldn't even suspect that I am pregnant if I didn't already know it.

I wish you good luck to all


----------



## andromedaE9

Wohey keep the BFPS coming! COngrats Anatelle!

xx


----------



## Little_Pea

Congratulations on all the BFPS!! X


----------



## deblovescats

Hi girls
Congrats to all the BFPS! 
My OTD is 23rd Feb - I've been going quietly crazy waiting. 
When I was 5 days post transfer, I started with nausea and some vomiting - felt just like when I had morning sickness with my first pregnancy, but I thought could it be the meds. I tested 7d5dt and got a BFN, then day 8 BFN, on 9dp5dt got a faint BFP and also on 10dp5dpt. When I had my successful cycle, I tested negative on day 9 and then a day before OTD, day 13, got a positive. So I know it's early days, but I'm keeping optimistic. Roll on Tuesday
Good luck to everyone.
Deb


----------



## sarahlilly76

Loving the good news!!!
Deblovescats your otd is day after me. Have tou tested already? I'm too scared but going insane! X


----------



## Lara10

Congratulations on all the BFP's!!  Gives me hope that it can happen! Keep them coming. 

I'm only 2dp5dt but I feel nothing.  No cramping, nothing.  One question o had about progesterone, have you ladies had your progesterone checked on day of transfer? Mine came back at 12 which I thought was rather low? Is it true that in FET's progesterone is usually lower than in a stimulated cycle?


----------



## sarahlilly76

I just tested. The line is faint but it's there. Does that mean it's def a BFP? I'm totally freaking out/shaking/ears ringing...


----------



## Chriskirsty

Hello sarah
I would say it's Defos a postive how many days past are u?? A line is a line  frer are the best tests as they are the list sensitive  can I ask if you've hAd any symtoms I'm 5dp a 5dt today snd don't have any symtoms at all I'm on progynova and cyclogest and I've not had any side effects off those either no sore noobs nothing and I can't help but feel like this hasn't worked xxx


----------



## sarahlilly76

Yes I think it is - it's BFP 😂🎉 
I'm 14dp5dt which is why I expected a stronger line. 
I haven't had symptoms so please don't take that as a sign. 
Last few days I've gone off some food and boobs a bit tender but also thought I was imagining that. 
Also keep thinking I'm coming on... 
It's all still possible so just take it one day at a time xxx


----------



## Lara10

Congratulations Sarah!! 😊😊 Hoe exciting, enjoy this time!! 

Did you say you felt no symptoms? I'm finding stories with no symptoms pretty reassuring just now. 😊 Congrats again!!


----------



## Chriskirsty

Ladies I need your help 

I have stupidly done a test about an hour ago and I'm 5dp a 5dt And it's a bfn I feel devastated and I've spent the last hour in tears feeling like its game over.., does any one think there's any hope for me xx


----------



## Chriskirsty

My otd id Wednesday.. It will be a beta blood test xx


----------



## Polly_1977

Anatelle and Sarahlilly, congratulations!! That is so exciting 
Chriskirsty, I think it is too early to test 5 days past a 5 day transfer, and especially if you test during the day and not in the morning. I got a BFP with morning urine but a BFN during the day when I tested early in my last cycle. What test did you use? I have all my fingers crossed for you, don't give up yet! Xx
P.S. Lara, I have no symptoms to speak of and I am 9 days past 5 day transfer with BFP.


----------



## Chriskirsty

Thanks polly... My curiosity got the better of me I used a boots own brand 4days early test, but it doesn't say what the sensitivity is what day did u get your bfp at 5dp xx


----------



## Lara10

Congratulations Polly!!😀😀😀. And thanks for the encouragement on the no symptoms bandwagon. 😜 Hoping you have a happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## deblovescats

Hi everyone
Chris - don't give up on it - 5 days is very unlikely to get a true result! On my 3  previous cycles , I had no symptoms at all, the first 2 were BFN and the 3rd was a BFP which gave me my gorgeous 19 month old son. So symptoms may or may not mean anything at all! There was no difference in them. I tested the successful time on day 9 and got a BFN, then tested day 13 and got a faint positive, the OTD was a BFP. So it is still early days.
AFM - this time, I have had symptoms of nausea and vomiting, but wasn't sure if it was related to the meds. I tested early on day 7 and got a BFN. I then tested day 8 and 9 and got faint positive lines on own brand tests. Then day 11 which is today -  I got a darker line for BFP, so I'm cautiously optimistic. I couldn't resist doing another test tonight - did a Clear blue digi which indicates no of weeks and got a 'pregnant 2-3' so I'm keeping everything crossed.
Good luck guys
Deb


----------



## Chriskirsty

Thanks debs can I ask what day transfer you had on these cycles,, xxx


----------



## Hayze

Hi ladies. 

Congrats on all the BFPs and big hugs to the BFNs.

My OTD is tomorrow but I tested this morning. BFN here. 11dp5dt. I'll test again tomorrow because I'm supposed to, but I'm not expecting any miracles. Absolutely gutted.


----------



## Polly_1977

Hayze, I am so sorry to hear that. Look after yourself. Xx


----------



## Lara10

So sorry Hayz 😞😞 xxxx


----------



## deblovescats

Hayz - sorry about your BFN, but there is still time, I think FET can result in later implantation. 
Chris - I had 5 day transfers on all cycles.
On countdown to 23rd now - yesterday did a clear blue digi at day 11, and got a 'pregnant 2-3 weeks' so hoping this sticks.
Deb


----------



## Chriskirsty

Debs congrats on your bfp  
And thank you for sharing your story it's helped me hear you tested negative later than me and still got your bfp after a negative  too I hope I can join you xx


----------



## andromedaE9

So sorry to hear this Hayze. Xx


----------



## summerbell

Hi all

We've all been busy bees 😁

Chris sounds like you're having a hard time.  I'd say it's far too early to test.  I never had an implantation bleed and no symptoms until 7dpt.  Try and chill for a couple of days and do a first response at 7dpt.  I've never tried the boots ones so can't comment.  Keep busy - read a good book or get into a good box set and enjoy the land of PUPO.  I was feeling the same as you at 6dpt with no symptoms and then wham next day arrived the sore (.)(.) .  But we are all different so you might not get any symptoms xxx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Thanks summerbel I don't no what I'd do without you all to talk too  I was silly to test early but at the back of my head a new it was and figured if my reaction was bad id wait till otd.i just broke down my poor man didn't no what to say . I think we all just wat that end goal and at times I feel truly desperate and if I had a magic wand I'd wave it so we all got our bfp it's so unfair at times xxx


----------



## Hayze

Well, that's it for me, at least for a while. All of you ladies still waiting, I hope you get the BFP you deserve. So sorry to all that didn't. 

AFM, I'm going to concentrate on getting back to normal for a while. Not going to close any doors yet, just not too keen on going through any either.  Thank you all for your kind words and support. You've been brilliant. 

Good luck 

Hayze xxxx


----------



## Polly_1977

Hayze, I wish you all the best of luck for the future! Thank you for your support. It is so hard going through this and it helps a lot to talk to others.   
I am now 11 days past 5 days transfer and I still don't have any symptoms to speak of. But as you say Summerbell, we are all different, so hopefully it will work!


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Oh Hayze I'm so sorry too, it really is rubbish for you. This process is so ****, we put our bodies and our minds through so much, often disguised and hidden from others. Sending you lots of love xx

Last day of work for me today. I am about to take 7 weeks off woohoo! I work for myself, so have planned it all that I will be doing some consultancy from home and that is it. If it works, I will continue to take good care of myself until my first scan. If it doesn't, I am on the first plane to somewhere hot 

I started the cyclogest on Sat, thought last night (rather arrogantly!) that I may have escaped the side effects this time. I felt completely normal last night, almost as if there were no drugs in my system. Little did I know it would be the calm before the storm! This morning, tired, bloated, constipated and the progesterone has HIT! What a b*stard.....

Hope you are all doing well and the pregnant ladies are chilling out, letting their babies grow safely xxx


----------



## sarahlilly76

So sorry hayze. Been there and it sucks. Be kind to yourself, have some fun and know that it's all possible. 

Afm. Just had bloods. Even though positive on urine test I'm still so scared.  
Going to be a long day waiting!
Is anyone else's OTD this week? 
Sarah


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Hey Sarah did all go well with the result? xx


----------



## sarahlilly76

Thanks pretty smiles for asking.  All good and confirmed. I'm pregnant! Wondered if I'd ever say that at times. 
They said level of hcg was 153 whatever that means. They like over 100? 

Now more waiting and symptom spotting. Ivf certainly is a long game. 
Any other news? 
X


----------



## Mags15

Hayze, I'm really sorry to hear about your BFN , it really sucks but you'll get there. Look after yourself, have a break and just enjoy life without drugs and hospital appointments for a little while!  

Sarahlily, congratulations on confirmed BFP, well done, try to relax for a bit now and enjoy the moment.

I'm 6d5dt today, so far so good. I had some light brown spotting on day 3 and 4, which cleared completely. It was very  scary but now I'm thinking maybe it was an implantation bleed, or perhaps I'm just being naive.   Apart from that, not many symptoms aside from feeling very thirsty! Will hold on with testing until the weekend, although not sure if I can wait that long! 

I hope everyone else is well. Have a good week girls


----------



## Little_Pea

Hayze - big hugs this process is tough

Sarah congratulations Wooh xx

AFM - I am PUPO - 22/2 yesterday and we had two little ducks transferred, they were not the best quality blast but survived the thaw and continued expanding so this is good apparently.

OTD is 5/3 think they forgot it's a leap year. Hoping to test 03/03 as we like numbers that flow ha ha

Just realised my clinic didn't give us a HPT - they did on our fresh cycle - is this normal?


----------



## sarahlilly76

I'm having brown discharge (tmi) and freaking out. It's fairly light but just feels like my body trying to have a period? 
Any views or experience? 
I called hospital and they said if worried to go to a&e but just not sure. I don't suppose they can do anything if it is worst case 
I get the feeling this is going to be a scary ride! 
Sarah


----------



## Chriskirsty

Hello Sarah 
I can only imagine how worried you are, as long as it's brown that's a good sign as that's old blood id keep an eye on it and if you want reassurance I'd go and ask for a beta at a and e.., I no it's scary but it's very common in early pregnancy.., I hope you ok Hun xxx.


----------



## Polly_1977

Sarahlilly I think it is very common in early pregnancy to have some discharge and bleeding. I had some as well. But so annoying to get it just after you had your bloods confirmed. Hope it clears soon.

Littlepea, congratulations on being PUPO! 

I just had a friend telling me she is 17 weeks pregnant and sending me the scan etc. Happy for her but also makes me really anxious to hear it and wanting the time to pass so I can also say that I am over 12 weeks pregnant... fingers crossed. This was a friend I had told I had problems and am doing IVF. She listened to me but never told me she was planning to get pregnant herself. I know it is a private matter but I just felt a bit disconcerted when she told me.

Polly xx


----------



## sarahlilly76

Thanks Polly and chriskirsty. I've been googling and it's quite light but as you say timing sucks. 

Polly I know exactly what you mean about friends. I had same thing last time, and I wanted to cry when they told me. Esp when said we hadn't been trying for long!!! It's natural and not us being mean. It's just seems unfair. 

Xxx


----------



## HazelW

Hi Sarah, just wanted to reassure you that spotting in early pregnancy is usually nothing to worry about and one of those things that nobody ever mentions is very common. I had brown spotting at the start and then light pink bleeding from around 8 - 13 weeks. One night I had a huge gush of fresh red blood and really thought I was miscarrying but he's asleep on my lap now so very clearly was OK. Once you've had your scan and seen the heartbeat you can go to your local early pregnancy unit and they'll check you out if you have more bleeding. I spent a lot of time there!! All the best to you and all the other ladies on this thread. Xx


----------



## sarahlilly76

Thanks hazel. I feel like I'm coming on though. Feel like crying but if i start I might not stop. 
Nature feel so cruel right now  
X


----------



## HazelW

Early pregnancy feels very much like you're coming on. Don't forget, if you hadn't done IVF you'd b expecting to come on about now and it wouldn't be for another week or so that you started thinking you might be pregnant. Xx


----------



## Little_Pea

Sarah just wanted to say that I had brown spotting at implantation with my
Son and then again around 5 weeks my clinic did a progesterone blood test and my levels were low so they
Upped my cyclogest and put me on injections.

My bleeding continued on a off just randoms
Days of sporting until 18 weeks - every single spot of blood made
Me feel petrified and being IVF I was partially consultant led and at my 18 week appointment he scanned me and found the source
Of the bleed. At implantation the embryo had hit a blood vessel and as baby grew was like a scab being picked. All totally harmless in the end but scary and normal all the same xx


----------



## sarahlilly76

That's very interesting sweet pea. 
I have just returned from epu. The bloods show that my hcg only 215 so not doubling and so looks like not a viable pregnancy. Also progesterone really low. Only 18 when they wd expect 100+. They said I just need to wait but no suggestion of increasing progesterone. Should I call clinic and ask? Or thinking might just bung an extra one in!!! I keep coming back to this progesterone. But they don't seem to think its an issue!!! 

Sorry I keep talking about myself.
Hope your all doing well. My epu were soon nice do any problems I wd suggest contacting them. 
Sarah x


----------



## sarahlilly76

Sorry. I meant little pea. Sweetpea was from previous round!


----------



## Polly_1977

Hi Sarahlilly, I feel for you how frustrating it is. I also wonder about if they can change the level of progesterone, if that could be an issue or not. I had brown spotting today also (have tested positive a week ago). Although I tell everyone else not to worry about it, it still makes me really upset and I cried lots. I also don't feel any real symptoms, so I wonder what is going on. My clinic doesn't take any blood tests to check the levels of hormones. I think they should do that so they can adjust the medicine accordingly? Tomorrow morning I am going there to pick up more medicine (cyclogest and progynova) but they are always very stressed and rushed in the appointments. I start to feel a bit frustrated with that.
Polly xx


----------



## sarahlilly76

Polly, my advice would be to push for blood test. Ask about progesterone. I think it's the weakness in the whole Ivf process tbh. Not that I know much. 

My cramping so painful, and feel like my heart is broken. I totally admire and empathise with you who have gone through this. It sucks! I just hope that all things happen for a reason means something in this situation. 

I wish you all the luck with yours. 
Xx


----------



## andromedaE9

Good morning everyone 

Such a lovely sunny morning but freezing...

Sorry to read all about all that you're going through. All the uncertainty. I don't think I realised how harsh this process was going to be. 

My OTD is today. Did a test earlier this morning and unfortunately it was a BFN.  

Not sure what to do now. This was our first IVF round but never had a fresh transfer. Our embryos (none left in the freezer)were quite mediocre on the day of transfer. I guess I am facing another round but because of the quality should we move over to DE straight away. My thoughts are all over the place. 

Hope you're all doing ok.

x


----------



## Polly_1977

Andromedae, so sorry to hear about your BFN. How fast can you start a new fresh cycle again? Is there a long waiting list for DE?
I went to the clinic to collect medicine. They said that they don't take any blood samples, I just have to wait until the first scan to find out if it is OK. It will be in about three weeks. They said that even if it is not OK I may not get a period because of the drugs, so all I can do is to wait. I wish I had some more symptoms though, that would be reassuring.
Thinking of you Sarahlilly  
Polly xx


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Ladies....FINALLY pupo'd me up with 2 white splodges on an ultrasound picture. What a long slog. Everything went so well and I've just had a doughnut to celebrate and kickstart their love of sugar....might as well start early  

Andromedae I'm so sorry it hasn't happened for you this time. Take some time to regroup and decide what to do next. I take Co-enzyme Q10 as apparently that improves the quality of the eggs, might be something to look into. 

Polly - your body is PREGNANT woohoo! Enjoy not having symptoms, they'll kick in soon enough. I read somewhere that at about 6 weeks pregnant the embryo implants further into the womb and can cause more bleeding. I guess the only thing you can do is keep peeing on a stick to check? 

Lots of love to everyone. xx


----------



## andromedaE9

Thanks Polly and Prettysmiles

Polly - Could you get your blood test/samples taken elsewhere if not at your clinic? 

With regards to when I could start a new cycle I think that my clinic would  probably allow me to start next month already but I don't feel emotionally ready yet. It is probably quite a good idea to clear the body of all the drugs too. With regards to donor eggs I think that the waiting time could be anything from 1-3 months and then the usual down reg time etc. 

Prettysmiles - Congratulations on being PUPO! Thanks for the tip re Co-enzyme Q10. Will definitely look in to it. This time around I only took the Pregnacare proconception tablet but with hindsight I now wish that I had looked in to supplements more because of my age. 

Take care xx


----------



## Mags15

Prettysmiles congratulations on being pupo! Put your feet up and relax , enjoy the pupo bubble, it's not that bad 
sarahlilly, I hope you're ok, I think you can take extra progesterone, best to check with your clinic. 
Polly,  for peace of mind, you can do blood test privately, it shouldnt be too expensive. But if you're getting bfps on test and not bleeding heavily, then you're fine and pregnant ! Relax and take one day at a time...
Andromedae, I'm sorry about a bfn, treat yourself to something nice and take time to heal. 
Now me, 9d5dt and it's a bfp! I couldn't wait any longer to test and did it today. Happy but of course very cautious! Just enjoying the bfp moment although I know it's very early.


----------



## sarahlilly76

Hi all
My clinics said that progesterone doesn't come up in bloods as absorbed locally. They all think it's game over too but just have to sit and wait. 
Congrats mags. Def enjoy it. It's such a long journey we need to grab joy when we find it. 
Sarah x


----------



## Polly_1977

Prettysmiles and Mags thank you  yes I will try to relax and enjoy the moment.
Prettysmiles, great that you are PUPO and I was smiling when I read your post with the doughnut, so funny!
Mags, congratulations! That is great news 
Take care everyone xx


----------



## andromedaE9

Thanks Mags and Congrats on your BFP!  

It's been a long week. Have a good weekend everyone!
Xx


----------



## Little_Pea

Hope everyone is doing ok. I am now 5dp5dFET... Been so busy this time round with LO and work so not as much time to symptom watch but it's deffo not the same as last time when I got my BFP, last time one day 3 and 4 I had cramping and day 5 I started spotting for 3 days and got insane migraines

That being said - trying to stay positive.... Had a slight headache in the night last night and my boobs hurt this morning when I lay on my front in bed so who knows

Xxxx


----------



## summerbell

Morning Ladies!

*Sarahlilly* I hope you're doing OK. Not knowing what's going to happen is the worst. I hope you've had a nice weekend and next week will bring better news 

*Mags* Congratulations 

*Prettysmiles* Congrats on being PUPO

*Andromeda* I am sorry it didn't work out. I know how tough it is after you put your heart and soul into in and leave with nothing, it's so cruel. But I usually pick myself up and make a plan for the next go. Sometimes try to change something and that gives me focus. Take care xx

*Polly* I hope you're doing OK! I am in the same place - started spotting yesterday. This usually spells disaster for me but it seems to have tapered off today so I don't know what to think. My clinic are lovely and they would probably scan me but from previous experience sometimes they can't even give you the answers you need and we have to let nature take it's course. Hopefully it's just further implantation for us and all will be well. 

Enjoy the rest of the weekend ladies xx


----------



## Mags15

Summerbell, I had spotting on day 3 and 4 post transfer and then again on day 9 and 10. Light brown spotting, v small amounts. Each time I saw it, I freaked out! I had a miscarriage 3 years ago so I'm, to put it simply, traumatised by seeing anything that it's darker than white ( sorry tmi)!. But I spoke to the nurses from the clinic and they said that spotting in IVF is normal as long as it's not heavy bleeding. They say that drugs make our lining thick and that when we're pregnant,  it kind of 'spills out' occasionally when our uterus is expanding. Just want to share this with you as I completely understand how scary it may feel. I hope it helps a little bit. Stay well ladies


----------



## Polly_1977

Summerbell, I hope the spotting will not come back and it was temporary, it is so distressing! And thank you Mags for sharing that information!
I have a feeling that it won't go further for me this time, it is not only the spotting but it is also weaker pregnancy test and the few symptoms I had disappeared completely. I phoned the clinics answer machine to ask for a blood test or a scan, we will see. Take care xxx


----------



## summerbell

I'm sorry Polly 😟 It's awful isn't it.  Things appear to be developing with me too so looks as though it's all over here.  Such a cruel business not sure I can do this again.  We'll need to take a bit of time to think things through.  Take care xx


----------



## Little_Pea

Summer and Polly Thinking of you both.

This process is so hard 

AFM - 8dp5dFET... Wondering weather to test Saturday or before xxx


----------



## summerbell

I'm just back from the hospital and all appears well!  Everything is measuring correct and there was a little heartbeat- hoping and praying it hangs in there


----------



## Polly_1977

Summerbell, very good to hear about the heart beat! That is a great sign! 
I went to the clinic and they measured the Hcg levels which were 6000 so they said that was good. And they agreed to do a scan tomorrow so I am looking forward to that! I am feeling more positive again.
It is so much waiting in this process for different things, and I think we are looking out for every possible sign even more so perhaps than women who get pregnant naturally and easily.
I am going for a long weekend holiday so I will try to relax and not think too much about it...eh, "not thinking about it" who am I trying to fool ;-)
Littlepea I have my fingers crossed for you when you take the test!
/Polly xx


----------



## summerbell

Prolly that's good news - I hope your scan goes well tomorrow.  I am still worried it's the start of something- I had a very similar experience 6 months ago so you can't help but compare!  Anyway I'll try and stay positive.

Little pea- good luck with your test!  Fingers and toes crossed!

I am exhausted today and haven't even been to work!  Oh well early to bed and tomorrow is a new day ladies.

Xx


----------



## andromedaE9

Thanks Summerbell

Summerbell and Polly - I hope everything goes well for both of you

Little Pea - Best of luck on your test day!

night x x


----------



## Polly_1977

Hi there, I had the scan today and it showed that I am still pregnant. Very early days but still there is hope! As we've spoken about on this thread before, they reassured me that bleeding can happen in early pregnancy and everything can still be ok. Now just waiting until the next scan in a few weeks...
Hope you are all OK. Xx


----------



## summerbell

Polly that is fantastic news!  Hopefully you can try to relax and enjoy your weekend away!  Small victories xx


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Hey my lovely ladies, I've FINALLY caught up with you! 6dp5dt and I caved and tested this afternoon not expecting anything, and got given two lines! It's faint, but it's definitely a line. I'm not getting ahead of myself, and will continue to check the line gets darker / bloods done etc. Hoping it's not a chemical.  But, at this point in time, it's the best position to be in, and I'm such control freak, I just wanted to know what was going on in my body. 

Woohoo!!!!


----------



## Polly_1977

Prettysmiles - Yes!!!! ) such great news!
Thank you, Summerbell, yes I will take a break now over the long weekend
Polly xx


----------



## summerbell

Congratulations pretty smiles - amazing news   

I know a way to go but enjoy each small victory xx


----------



## Mags15

Congrats prettysmiles! Summerbell and Polly happy to hear you're ok and things have calmed down! I'm ok, still pregnant and taking one day at a time. Fingers crossed for all of us


----------



## Polly_1977

Hey everyone, hope things are ok with you all.
I am still pregnant and waiting for the early scan middle of next week. I continue to have spotting but I worry less about it now. I have been feeling nauseous and I see it as a good sign to have symptoms. Well, just waiting now to see if everything looks OK on the scan. Then we should be able to see a heart beat if everything is OK. I am going from being excited to very worried. Trying to keep myself occupied doing other things rather than thinking too much, every day is a step closer, and I have never been this far before 
Take care xxx


----------



## Mags15

Hi polly, good to hear from you and that everything is going well. For some reassurance, I'm also spotting, on Monday I even had a gush of blood which made me visit the early pregnancy unit. To my surprise, everything looked fine on the scan, and I found out that it's a twin pregnancy (omg) the doctor wasnt concerned about the bleed/spotting, they said that it's very common especially in ivf pregnancy. So I try to relax and take it easy. I'm having lots of strong pregnancy symptoms which I take as positive sign
I hope other ladies are ok, sending hugs and have a good day!


----------



## summerbell

Morning ladies!  Unfortunately I started to miscarry over the weekend so this one is all over for me.  We are really sad but I have started this journey and I need to finish it so I'll be back in a couple of months to use up the 2 Frosties we have left.

I wish you all the very best of luck, hang in there and try to take it easy ladies - sending lots of love and baby dust xx


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Summerbell I'm really sorry for your news. I hope you are able to move on from this and have a bit of time out from it all (= getting very drunk lots) before starting again. Lots of love xx


----------



## Polly_1977

Summerbell, I am so very sorry to hear that. It is good that the two Frosties are waiting and see you back here when you are ready. Take care xx

Mags so good to have confirmation all was looking ok, and twins!


----------



## Mags15

Summerbell, I'm really sorry it didn't work take time to heal and be kind to yourself. It sounds you have a plan in place to start again. I hope it all goes well for you. Take care.


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Polly just realised I haven't updated you. I have a nice strong BFP of 1675 HCG at 14dp5dt! Now the waiting begins..... x


----------



## Polly_1977

Prettysmiles, that is sooo good!!  yes more waiting now... when do you have a scan? I have one on Wednesday next week. I don't really know how to calculate what week I am in now. I had my 5 day transfer on 11th February. Xx


----------



## prettysmiles2015

You're 8 weeks today. Take 5 days back from ET and start on 2 weeks x


----------



## Mags15

Hello polly and Prettysmiles, polly I think you're 7 weeks today. I'm using this ivf calculator and it matches with what the doctor told me when I had scan on Tuesday! http://www.yourivfjourney.com/baby-calculators-for-pregnancy/ivf-and-fet-due-date-calculator/ try it out!


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Oooh yes my mistake sorry!! Xx


----------



## Polly_1977

Thank you!  That calculator is very good.


----------



## Mags15

Polly good luck tomorrow at your scan, I'm sure it will be fine. Let's us know how it went. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Polly_1977

Thank you Mags!  everything looked fine on the scan today! They said that it measured the right size and we could see the heart beat. It was very surreal but we are very happy! I phoned the maternity unit at the hospital and we will be going there for our next scan, so not back to the IVF clinic again. We will continue to take the progynova and cyclogest until 12 weeks. They said I could cut down on the medication rather than stop it in one go, if I wanted. Not sure what is best but I am thinking it may be better to cut down gradually after 12 weeks. Fingers crossed everything continues well!
How are you feeling Mags and Prettysmiles? Hope everyone else is OK. You have all been a great support throughout this thread, thank you! Xx


----------



## Mags15

That's great news Polly, very pleased for you! In terms of the medication you'll know when you get to 12 weeks what's best for you, it's good to have an option though. 
My scan is next Tuesday when I'll be 7weeks 5 days. Trying to think positive! Have a good weekend Polly , sun has made its appearance here in London !


----------



## Polly_1977

Mags, all the best for your scan tomorrow!! Xx


----------



## Mags15

Thank you Polly, I'm dreading it but staying positive! How are you feeling Polly? Have you managed to relax a bit after the scan? I hope you did. its kind of a torture the whole waiting game!


----------



## Polly_1977

Yes the waiting never ends it seems!

I actually had another scan, because I worried after a gush of bleeding again. Thankfully everything looked absolutely fine on the scan and bleeding has stopped. It is strange how it works.

Mags, I will be thinking of you tomorrow! Xx


----------



## Mags15

Polly, everything is fine! We saw 2 heartbeats and they're growing fine! I'll try to relax now, just for a bit sorry to hear you had some bleeding , I had a bad one at 5 weeks and 5 days and had a scan a day later which showed that everything was fine! I'm light brown spotting occasionally but again the nurse said that's normal. It seems you and me are spotting partners in crime, hehehe. Have a good Easter Polly!


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Ahh Mags I'm so happy for you!!! Yay your twinnies are doing fine. Good news for you Polly too!

Would you believe I am officially still 2 weeks away from my first scan? Luckily I popped into the EPU yesterday after collecting some more drugs from the hospital, and they're able to fit me in for a reassurance scan tomorrow at 10. Thank GOODNESS! But now I am absolutely petrified and losing faith in my pregnancy. The last time I was in that EPU was when they confirmed the empty sac and I started my medical miscarriage. As soon as I walked back it, it dragged up so many memories that I had buried deep away. Mags if I could go to a different hospital rather than Homerton I would! I really didn't like how I felt yesterday. 

Have had some epic nausea and a brilliant chunder on the side of a main road. No nausea today, I'm hoping my monkey(s) is giving me a day off to regroup. These on, off, symptoms really do mess with your head don't they!

Will keep you updated tomorrow. Polly whereabouts are you? Mags and I have worked out we're neighbours, but where are you in the world?     xx


----------



## Polly_1977

Mags, that is fantastic news congratulations!!  Two heart beats, so good!
Prettysmiles, good that you can have a scan tomorrow! 2 weeks feels so long to wait. I will be thinking of you tomorrow.
How funny coincidence that the two of you are living so close!  I am based up in Glasgow myself.
I told my boss today that I am pregnant because in case I feel bad or something it is good that he knows. Turns out him and his wife are doing IVF themselves, so he told me.
Have a Happy Easter! Xx


----------



## Mags15

Prettysmiles good luck tomorrow, it's normal you feel this way about EPu, you've had bad experience and it's like trauma. They aren't that bad from my experience. Everything will be fine tomorrow, keeping my fingers crossed for you!  I live a 5 minute walk from the homerton hospital which is so convenient! I'm lucky to have my fertility clinic so close. Polly, I'm going to Scotland in a month time - Edinburgh and Loch Ness - no time for Glasgow but I've heard it's a nice city. Next time. Well done on telling your boss! I think I'll hold off for a bit longer!


----------



## prettysmiles2015

I've done it!!! I've got a heartbeat!!!

Scan this morning at 6w4days showed 2 sacs. One with a heartbeat, one empty sac. I'm so happy that both embryos had a good go, and relieved that I'm just having one! The EPU tried to discharge me to my GP but I stood my ground and have another scan in 2 weeks to keep me sane! Doesn't quite seem real yet, have come back home to put my feet up and relax.


----------



## Mags15

Congratulations prettysmiles, you see EPU wasn't that bad in the end. Great news just before the Easter break. Enjoy and relax, well deserved!


----------



## Polly_1977

Fantastic, great news Prettysmiles!  Good that you could book another scan in 2 weeks. Have a great Easter weekend! Xx


----------



## summerbell

Ladies, I am just popping my head in while doing some research for my PCOS and thought I would check in on you all!  Glad you are all doing so well.  Delighted for you 

Wishing you all happy carefree pregnancies  xx


----------



## Polly_1977

Hi Summerbell, great to see you! How are you? Will you do another FET soon? I am going to my first appointment with a midwife today. Very unreal! Mags and Prettysmiles, hope you are doing well. Xx


----------



## Mags15

Prettysmiles, polly how are you girls? Is your first timester dragging on and feels like forever? It is for me. I did a private scan at 10 weeks and everything is fine. 2 weeks to go to my 12 week scan! I'm starting to believe that I'm actually going to be a mum! How have you been? I hope all is well.


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Hi lovelies, 9 weeks tomorrow! Had a scan on Wednesday, all fine. So relieved. It is really dragging, and I've decided not to go back to work until I pass 12 weeks (I work for myself with schools, so no interest in modelling outstanding lessons feeling like this!) so got another 3 weeks of twiddling my thumbs!

Thanks for your message. Glad you're doing ok. Are you going to give birth at Homerton or somewhere else?

Pol how are you ? xx


----------



## Mags15

Hi prettysmiles,  great news that everything is well with you. It must be nice being off work. I work full time and am struggling to hide the fact that most of the time I feel sick and not able to eat whatever goodies appear on my desk can't wait to tell my team so I can stop hiding! When is your 12 week scan? Is it still at homerton or at your local hospital? And yes if all goes well, i'll be giving birth at homerton as I live 5 mins walk from the hospital. Keep well pretty smiles not long to go now!


----------



## Polly_1977

Hi Ladies  so great to hear you both are well although the time is dragging on in this first trimester. I am 11 weeks and 3 days today, so almost there for the 12 week milestone. The naseau has become much better in the last few days, I have read that it usually declines  after the first 12 weeks, so hopefully you will feel better soon too. I think the first trimester is the worst because it can be worrying (especially after what we have been through) and on top of that feeling naseaus. I have my 12 week scan next Wednesday. Take care xx


----------



## Mags15

Oh Polly great to hear from you, you're nearly there! I think I'm 5 days behind you. My scan is on 26th April though. Not far to go ! You re right about nausea, mine is a bit better now. I still have it but I'm getting my appetite back whereas before I was literally  forcing food in me without any flavour! Keep well ladies. I do agree that 1st trimester is difficult it feels so loong!


----------



## Mags15

HI Ladies, how have you been? I hope everything is fine. Polly you must have had your scan already, prettysmiles, is yours next week? Just checking in to say that I've made it through 1st trimester, had my 12 weeks scan last Tuesday and the twins are doing well! Stay well and hope to hear from you


----------



## Polly_1977

Hi Mags, so great to hear your twins are doing well!  I was thinking of you a few days ago that your scan was due soon. I had my 12 week scan too and everything was fine. Starting to feel more real now. They were supposed to also measure the neck to do the test for risk of Downs but the baby was lying in the wrong position for them to do that so they pushed a lot on my stomach to make it turn around, but it didn't want to. But it doesn't matter. One thing the doctor told me in the hospital was that I should be induced because there were risks associated with going overtime for IVF patients. Nothing I heard about before. Take care xx


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Hi lovelies, I'm 12 weeks today. My scan isn't until Friday but I celebrated by bringing up all my breakfast so I'm guessing baby is ok?! 😂

Am in maternity jeans already, my normal ones are just so uncomfortable compared to these so I've given in and bought some. It's not all baby, more like a progesterone bloat!

Glad to hear you're both doing OK and love that our pregnancies are progressing well. I'd heard that too about not letting you go over, as the placenta won't last too much longer. And they know exactly how old your baby is, whereas naturally there's room for movement on when implantation actually took place. Doesn't bother me at all, got no interest in squeezing out a porker 2 weeks after due date!! 

Lots of love to you both xxx


----------



## Polly_1977

Prettysmiles, hope your scan went well today. Thinking of you!
Have a good weekend xx


----------



## prettysmiles2015

I'm still pregnant woohoo!!!!  Baby is less like a splodge and more like a baby! Could even see it's little hands, so cute. 

Midwife has put me in low risk category, no consultants needed. After so much intervention for ivf it's quite nice to be told you're normal now. I'm off to Dubai on Wednesday to see one of my oldest friends and chill for a week. Clothing is getting tricky, at the 'are you fat, or pregnant' stage. Don't want to buy normal clothes but not filling maternity wear at all. Oh well, give it a few weeks and I'll have a proper little belly!

How are you my lovelies. How are you both getting on? xx


----------



## Polly_1977

That's great news Prettysmiles!  nice to be in low risk category from now on it is just like any other pregnancy. I was feeling very, very tired this weekend and thought it could be due to iron deficiency so I got some iron supplements. I think it is safe to take them even if my tiredness is NOT due to lack of iron...any idea about that...? Iron is in the types of multivitamins for pregnant women anyway, and I was not taking them, just vitamin D and folic acid. Apart from that I am feeling very good  It is a nice feeling to have the first trimester behind and not being too big yet... I have a belly now but it is also in the stage of "are you pregnant or just fat?" :-D sounds like you have a great holiday ahead, enjoy Dubai! Xx


----------



## Hayze

Hi ladies

I've been keeping an eye on you 3 and am really glad it's going well for you and you've got to where you are.  I just wanted to let you know that we did another cycle back to back and I'm now 5 weeks 2days pregnant. Thanks for all your support last time, it made the decision to try again so much easier.  

Good luck with your continuing pregnancies.  

Hayze xxx


----------



## Polly_1977

Great!  Congratulations Hayze! That is so good to hear you tried again and this time successful. I wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy! P xxx


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Congratulations Hayze! What fantastic news to wake up to this morning. Love that you've told us too. Welcome to the worrying first trimester......it does get better...slowly 😂😂


----------



## Mags15

Hi Girls, 

Hayze congratulations, great news!   I really wish you an uneventful first trimester and that it passes quickly. The weather ( maybe not today) is on your side, enjoy sun and outdoor activities to kill the time! 

Prettysmiles - congratulations on completing the first trimester! It's a big milestone for us ivf'ers, isn't it? Now we re just pregnant ladies going through the same routine as other pregnant women. 

I know exactly what you and Polly mean about 'getting fat or pregnant', that's how I look now, and have spotted a couple of people at work looking at me with a puzzled face, hehehe. I'm trying to wear loose clothes. But as you said, it will soon look like a proper pregnant! Did you guys sign up for antenatal classes? I did and it will be in August and I've also found some courses tailored  for twin pregnancies which is great ! 
Polly, you can take iron, I'm taking pregnant care multivitamin + 1 tablet of iron. My midwife said this is ok, I'm taking it to prevent anaemia which apparently is quite common in pregnancy. 
Have a good holiday prettysmiles, i have mine booked for end of may and can't wait ! 
Stay well ladies catch up soon


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Hi lovelies! Just checking in. How are you all and Hayze how are you doing now? 17 weeks for me and now very relaxed and enjoying the pregnancy. Although getting slightly impatient, ready to give birth now! Hope you're all doing ok xx


----------



## Hayze

Prettysmiles, patience my dear, you're not even half way yet!  The last 2 weeks are the worst. I'm 8 weeks 4 days now. Had my early scan last week and all was fine. Been discharged from the clinic and am now weaning off the pills. Saw the midwife yesterday.  There's not too much choice around here about where to have baby. It's either 15 mins down the road in one hospital or 30+ mins for another. No birthing units offered.  Now just waiting for the 12 week scan. Feeling a little better than I was, just so tired.  Still constantly hungry though. 

Hope you're all doing well xx


----------



## Polly_1977

Great to hear from you! Prettysmiles and Mags hope you had good holidays! Prettysmiles it is so great that you are feeling relaxed and enjoying! Mags hope you and the twins are well. Hayze, so good to hear you are in week 9 hope you will feel less tired after the first trimester.
I am 19 weeks now and I feel fine, just bit tired still and some pain in pelvic area. I have started pregnancy yoga and it feels slightly surreal that I am finally experiencing things like this, but it is good! I didn't know if I would ever get this far. And we found out the gender. It is going to be a boy!  it is strange how slow the time went for me in the beginning of the pregnancy, and how fast it seems to go now!
Take care everyone, goodnight xx


----------



## Mags15

Good afternoon ladies! Long time no speak! Pleased to read that everything is going well for you and you're nicely progressing with your pregnancies.I know what you mean about time passing quicker in 2nd trimester. It is for me! I'm 19 weeks 2 days now and have a next scan on 24th June which I'm counting the days down to so I can  find out the gender of my twins! I'm feeling OK except for various digestive discomforts which I'm treating with a good diet. Apart from that all is good, I've been exercising loads which helps me with anxiety and I'very started to feel twins kicking about a week ago which is a fantastic feeling  Have you felt your babies already?  Stay well ladies and enjoy the summer as much as you can.it's our last one without children


----------



## Polly_1977

Hi Mags, great to hear you have been feeling good! How was the scan today and did you decide to find out the genders? I am feeling good, started pregnancy yoga and that is nice  I am in week 23 now. It is going so fast! I feel the movements of the baby in the mornings and evenings. It is a good feeling. It is strange that it started with just a frozen embryo and now it is a baby growing in there! I hope you are all well. Xx


----------



## Hayze

Hi ladies

It looks like I'm catching you up. I should be 12 weeks 2 days but I've just had my 12 week scan and they've put me at 13 weeks!  Despite being spot on the expected size at week 7 we've now had a bit of a growth spurt and so they've changed my due date from 8th Jan to 3rd Jan. Everything is in the right place and bubs was a right little wriggle bum. Also kept turning to face the scanner so got some face on pics too. Ok, it looks like an alien, but my boy looked like he was wearing a gas mask.  I'm amazed at how much better the ultrasounds a these days. 17 years ago they were rubbish. 

Polly, it does feel strange that it all started as a frozen ball of cells. Even weirder is the knowledge that potential siblings are still in the freezer. 

Mags, how was the scan?

Prettysmiles, how's it going?

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## Mags15

Hi ladies! Long time no speak. Hayze congratulations on making it to the 12 weeks mark! I think it's the most important milestone in a pregnancy. Now, time will pass quicker for you and you should also feel more energy. Polly glad to hear everything is going well for you. We're getting closer! My scan went well although we had to go back this week again as one of the twins didn't want to turn the first time.  We're having two boys which is crazy I know, they will keep me active Ive been having really bad ligament pain this week and was off work for a couple of days. It seems to be better now and I pray it will settle so I can continue my busy life for a bit longer.  Polly well done on starting antenatal yoga. I'm a yoga practitioner and in fact from this week I'm officially switching classes from regular to pregnancy yoga as my belly is becoming too big to keep up with non pregnant ladies hehe. Enjoy the weekend ladies and catch up soon.


----------



## Polly_1977

Just a quick message to say that: Mags, I am so glad to hear that your scan went well and you will have two boys!  Hayze, great to hear you reached the 12 (13) weeks! I am feeling fine and have started to use maternity jeans - they are really comfy


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Hi lovelies how are you? Where are you up to now? I'm nearly 28 weeks, can't believe we've been through this since January!! Don't know what we're having, keeping it a surprise. All I know is that I'm having a very active wriggly baby! Have done a hypnobirthing course which was amazing, hoping I go into labour naturally so I can get to use all the techniques I've learned. Apart from that, bought a few clothes and a buggy. Waiting to get everything else nearer the time, still feels too far away!

Hope you're all well, would be lovely to hear from you xxx


----------



## Mags15

Prettysmiles hello! It's been ages. Great news that everything is going well with you and the bump. 29 weeks here, all going well so far. My belly is huge! I've just came back from holidays and am starting to organise the house  as I'm only 2 months away from delivering . I've only managed to buy some clothes so far. Summer has been really busy for me with work, weddings...etc Enjoy the last months and stay well.


----------



## Polly_1977

Hi Mags and Prettysmiles, so good to hear from you and that everything is going well! I have started to organise things in the house and am reading about birth etc. I am just over 30 weeks now. I feel out of breath easily when I walk fast and in stairs and I got low iron so the midwife gave me iron tablets. My belly is quite large now. I am working another 5 weeks and then I will be on parental leave. It is incredible that we are here now after a long journey! I am enjoying being pregnant  Still another couple of months to go. I will be induced if labour doesn't start earlier. They say at the hospital that is what the do with IVF babies. I am reading about it now. I wish you a good third trimester and take care xx


----------



## Mags15

Hi Polly! Good to go hear from you too! I'm also low on iron and taking extra iron. I also have 5 weeks at work left when is your last day? Mine is 23 September, I'll be induced three weeks earlier than with a single pregnancy which is sometime mid October. Glad you're  still enjoying your  pregnancy. I'm too and despite of various niggles here and there I don't complain because this is something I wanted for a very long time. Enjoy rest of the summer Polly!


----------



## Hayze

Hi ladies

It's so good to hear you're all doing well. I'm 22 weeks now and all is going well. Low PAPP-A hormone so they're keeping an extra eye on bubs towards the end as it could be low birth weight (2-3% chance), and I've got a bit of the placenta that's fairly close to the cervix and has caused a bit of spotting, but they're confident it'll move out of the way before I'm due.  We found out that we're having a boy too!  Bought a really cute outfit for him today.  I'm restricting my buying to sales items at the moment since I've still got a while to go. The problem is that there's quite a lot in the sales and I have nowhere to store it yet.  Think I've chosen the pram too.  Feeling super organised.  Take care of yourselves xxxxx


----------



## Polly_1977

Great to hear from you Hayze! You are over half way there now at 22 weeks. Does it show yet? Wow, seems we have a lot of boys here 
My last day at work is the same as yours Mags, 23 September. My due date is 26 October so hopefully I have quite a lot of time to rest before the birth.
Take care xx


----------



## Mags15

Hi Girls, how have you been? I'm officially on maternity leave! This all feels subreal but very happy I've made it here. Due 14th October for c-section. I hope all is going well. Sending hugs.


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Hi Mags so exciting! I'm doing ok thanks, 33+2 and the hospital bag got half packed tonight eek! Can't believe we're nearly there, it seems like it's taken so so long. Do you know what you're having? I can't remember what you said? Lots of love xx


----------



## Hayze

Hi ladies

It's so exciting that you're all nearly there. I'm now 26 weeks and am massive!  I formally resigned on Friday so I start maternity leave in 4 weeks. 

Prettysmiles, you're doing well with the hospital bag - very organised. 

Take care of yourselves xxxx


----------



## Polly_1977

Great to hear from you!  Nearly there now... I am 36+1 weeks and at the hospital yesterday they said that the baby is big, measuring closer to 39 weeks... so they are taking about inducing me a bit earlier around 38-39 weeks... I will go back in a week time to discuss again. It is great being on maternity leave now from this week, and I am just resting and "nesting"  take care of yourselves and speak soon xx


----------



## Polly_1977

Mags, good luck today 14th October. Thinking of you! Polly xx


----------



## Polly_1977

My son was born 23 October and all is well! We are so happy and getting used to the new life. I hope all is well with you. Take care//Polly xx


----------



## Hayze

Aw Polly, congratulations. How's motherhood treating you?

I'm now 34 weeks and getting so excited. All's going well here, growing well. 

How is everyone else doing? Xxx


----------



## Evie777

Hi Everyone! Can I join? I will be doing my first FET in February. Starting Prognova on day 1 of my cycle in Jan. I also have the added joy of Prontogest injection for progesterone this time, as I started bleeding early in my failed first time IVF which took place in July...I'm now going in with a clipped tube as well..due to Hydro being found at EC...The wait is a killer! And the Prontogest injections are massive and scary!! 😨


----------

